# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Dfi : La chanson qui vous reste en tte !

## Hikage

Bon allez, au boulot on a un nouveau jeu hyper productif !

Trouver la chanson qui va rester en tte de toute l'quipe  !

Allez, je lance :

----------


## Lyche

pas mal l'ide, mais Illona c'est pas assez tapant dans le cerveau pour rester.




Narwals  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Whaou ! Bravo pour Narwals ... c'est patant. 

Moi le truc qui m'avait bien agress le cerveau, et avec lequel je me faisais un malin plaisir de casser les c...lles a tout le monde, c'tait "Joli dragon".
Je sais pas pourquoi.
Voici la "chose" (ca date):




Je passais mon temps a sortir des "jolis dragon" a tout le monde, ca a failli me rendre fou et j'ai failli me faire taper a la fin ...

----------


## LooserBoy



----------


## Lyche

c'est vrai que ren la taupe, a en jette dans le genre "je reste dans ton crne  le marteler au burin"

----------


## LooserBoy

> c'est vrai que ren la taupe, a en jette dans le genre "je reste dans ton crne  le marteler au burin"


Pas au burin, au marre-taupe-cure...  ::oops::

----------


## Lyche

::ptdr::

----------


## Rayek

Celle la est pas mal non plus du style ca sort pas de la tte

----------


## Ju1.0

LooserBoy, rien qu'en ayant lu ton message, sans voir la vido, j'ai le refrain dans la tte, et a ne s'en va pas, jamais, mme au toilettes ..
 ::arf::

----------


## Invit



----------


## saymoneu

Ren la taupe est au top du genre en effet. 

Je rajouterai aussi Barbra Streisand de Duck Sauce.  ::mur::

----------


## LooserBoy

> LooserBoy, rien qu'en ayant lu ton message, sans voir la vido, j'ai le refrain dans la tte, et a ne s'en va pas, jamais, mme au toilettes ..


C'est un plaisir!  ::zoubi:: 

Parce que je suis,  l'occasion, totalement sadique sur ce genre d'exercice...







Mouhahahahahaha...
 ::dehors::

----------


## Lyche

Quel dmon tu fais l!

----------


## LooserBoy

> Quel dmon tu fais l!


Ta tata ta ta tataaaaa ta tata ta ta tataaaaa...

 ::whistle:: 

[EDIT]J'en ai tout un semi-remorque, n'hsitez pas... Y en a pour tout le monde...






 ::calim2::  [/EDIT]

----------


## Gnoce

Celle la t'as beau faire, tu peux rien faire contre les paroles.

----------


## Lyche

Au secours !!! je vais mourir sous peu!!

----------


## LooserBoy

Fallait pas me lancer l dedans...  ::sm::

----------


## Gnoce

> Au secours !!! je vais mourir sous peu!!


Calme toi, prends un caf:




NB: Celle la je l'aime bien par contre, mais le refrain rentre bien dans le crne !!!

SPOIL:
Attention  ne pas sortir machinalement un "J PREND UN PETIT CAF"  votre boss si il vous demande ce que vous faites  :8O: !

----------


## LooserBoy

Du mme auteur...  ::evil::

----------


## Lyche

du mme auteur
-> 






sinon y'a the zombies song
-> 



le refrain reste bien  ::aie:: 

All we want to do is eat you brain
we're not unreasonnable,
i mean no one gonna eat your eyes..

----------


## Loceka

Mangez-moi  ::mouarf:: 



Glorious Morning (pour ceux qui jouent un peu) :

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Bebert le Hamburger !

Je n'ai trouv qu'une version partielle en video par contre.

----------


## Hizin

[HS]



> Glorious Morning (pour ceux qui jouent un peu) :


Merci, depuis le temps que je la cherche celle-l  ::): 

[/HS]

----------


## f-leb

Savez quoi ?

Ski bi di bi di do bap do bap
Do ba do bap

I'm the scatmaaaan ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

rowi ! je l'avais oubli celui l!

----------


## Hikage

Et hop !
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k85mRPqvMbE[/ame]

edit :
Titre :  Crazy Frog - Axel F

----------


## Loceka

Bon ben comme j'ai pas accs  youtube ici (d'ailleurs ce serait sympa de la part de ceux qui postent de mettre au moins le titre du morceau pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas y accder), je vais me contenter des paroles :



> Ranma un demi
> Moiti soleil
> Et moiti pluie
> Ranma un demi
> Moiti lumire
> Et moiti nuit
> 
> Tu vas dans la vie
> En t'amusant
> ...

----------


## Bovino

Vous tes tous de grands malades !!!  ::evilred:: 

Allez, pour avoir un florilge toute la journe : La webradio de l'improbable et de l'inou : accueil - Bide et Musique

----------


## LooserBoy

Pour se mettre en apptit...  ::lol:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN62PAKoBfE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN62PAKoBfE[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7Ehj68Afk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w7Ehj68Afk[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMHxixe_p3o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMHxixe_p3o[/ame]

Pourquoi tant de haine?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## f-leb

> ...
> Ski bi di bi di do bap do bap
> Do ba do bap
> 
> I'm the scatmaaaan


toute la journe je fais des:

bi di bi di bi do bap
Do ba do bap
bi bop bi di bop dibi bap ::fou:: 

faut que je me mette un nouveau truc dans la tte...

Ahhhh j'ai trouv:



> Y'a pas que la fesse dans la viiiiie,
> Y'a le sexe aussiiiiiii....


allez vas-y Francky ::ccool:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bONeCoik1Ts"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bONeCoik1Ts[/ame]

----------


## Code62

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VUhkNWqLmA"]Banana, banana banana, banana banana, banana de banana ![/ame]
 ::yaisse3::

----------


## lper

http://www.wat.tv/video/karaoke-rasp...2q_2fu1f_.html

Je vous conseille ce film trs drle en plus !  ::ccool:: 
Impossible de s'en dfaire, ouaaa ouaaa.. ouaspoutine....lalalalala... ::aie::

----------


## comtois

la tactique du gendarme [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iPldQq6IMw"]YouTube        - Un punk chante Bourvil[/ame]

Bonne fte [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK-ePq2l6RY"]YouTube        - clown chante bonne fte - franois prusse[/ame]

nuit de folie [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lPqJGLRpdA"]YouTube        - Jo Hye Ryun (???) - ????? (Nuit De Folie) [Remake of French Song][/ame]

----------


## lper

> nuit de folie


Excellent !  ::mouarf::

----------


## LooserBoy

Une petite pour le weekend...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_ZxDNZjzVk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_ZxDNZjzVk[/ame]

Quitte  faire dans le naze...  ::aie::

----------


## BornBanane

Pour moi le must c'est : 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whBg7IF5JUg"]YouTube        - Nintendo Music - Tetris Gameboy Main Theme[/ame]

Bon y a pas de parole mais l'air reste trop bien  :;):

----------


## Bovino

> Pour moi le must c'est : 
> 
> YouTube        - Nintendo Music - Tetris Gameboy Main Theme
> 
> Bon y a pas de parole mais l'air reste trop bien


 ::bravo:: 

Ca me rappelle une nuit pique avec un pote durant laquelle on s'est jurs de voir la fin du jeu (ouais, on avait un peu bu  ::aie:: ) ! On a jou  s'en faire saigner les yeux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Quitte  faire dans le naze...


Naze Les Dmons de Minuit, tu n'as pas honte  ::rouleau:: 




> Elle est single de Platine, meilleure vente de 1986. Elle fait la mme anne un nouveau record de dure  la premire place pendant plus de 13 semaines


tu as dj vu une chanson des annes 2010 tre au top pendant si longtemps ????

----------


## Bovino

> Naze Les Dmons de Minuit, tu n'as pas honte 
> 
> 
> 
> tu as dj vu une chanson des annes 2010 tre au top pendant si longtemps ????


Comme son pseudo l'indique, c'est un looser : il ne sait pas reconnaitre le talent...  ::whistle:: 

Avec un peu de chance, tout le monde croira que je suis ironique avec les autres, si c'est pas dmoniaque a !

----------


## LooserBoy

> Comme son pseudo l'indique, c'est un looser : il ne sait pas reconnaitre le talent... 
> 
> Avec un peu de chance, tout le monde croira que je suis ironique avec les autres, si c'est pas dmoniaque a !


 ::fessee::  omho!!!  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Une petite qui reste bien en tete aussi. Elle paye pas de mine, mais a s'accroche et on s'en dbarasse difficilement.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAArfu0V0ig&feature=related"]Bill et Bill[/ame]

----------


## Barsy

Ma participation avec une chanson qui reste incruste dans la tte pour des jours entiers :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxvlKp-76io"]It's a small word[/ame]

----------


## comtois

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAKX0ZzUtA8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAKX0ZzUtA8[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pN2xsO68ww"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pN2xsO68ww[/ame]

----------


## andry.aime

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2iuny_the-lion-sleeps-tonight-animation_fun"]Dailymotion - The lion sleeps tonight (animation) - une vido Comdie et Humour@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x2iuny@@AMEPARAM@@x2iuny[/ame]

----------


## rotsilaina

Franois Prusse (Gouri Glogenflobish & Hutchison Fairmount) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ll0hK_n5kA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ll0hK_n5kA[/ame]

----------


## Ju1.0

Quand j'ai dcouvert a, j'en suis pas ressorti indemne
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8"]I can't stop this feeling[/ame]
(Je sais que c'est un repost de moi mme, mais ca me semble tre un endroit appropri)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Tiens je viens de tomber sur a :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wxio7XI2ZSU"]T.E.X.T.O ![/ame]

----------


## Barsy

Concernant la "gnration TEXTO", voici d'autres clip du mme genre :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_hMTRRH0hM&playnext=1&list=PLB2FD3B640B6D8800"]ASV[/ame]

Celui l a t tellement parodi que je n'ai pas russi  trouver le clip officiel :

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARvwiypjNCs"]Soire MSN[/ame]

----------


## BornBanane

Je suis du de pas voir : 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L84S-ye5kiA&feature=related"]YouTube        - MacGYVER gnrique version son remasteris[/ame]

Je vous fait le sous-titrage (cf signature de Barsy)
"tatatatatatatatataaa !! tata taaa !! tata taaa !! tatatata tataaa !! tata taaa !! tata taaa !!"  ::mrgreen:: 

Et sinon :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQAKRw6mToA"]YouTube        - Dschinghis Khan - Moskau[/ame]

 ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> Je suis du de pas voir : 
> 
> YouTube        - MacGYVER gnrique version son remasteris
> 
> Je vous fait le sous-titrage (cf signature de Barsy)
> "tatatatatatatatataaa !! tata taaa !! tata taaa !! tatatata tataaa !! tata taaa !! tata taaa !!" 
> 
> Et sinon :
> 
> YouTube        - Dschinghis Khan - Moskau


 ::ccool::  a mrite un +1

----------


## andry.aime

> Je viens de cliquer sur la vido (celle que j'ai mise dans mon message), cela fonctionne


Pinaise 




> Cette video inclut du contenu de Believe et de Sony Music Entertainement. Au moins un de ces propritaires l'a bloqu dans votre pays pour des raisons de droits d'auteur.


C'est seulement chez moi alors  ::oops::

----------


## minnesota

C'est du go-blocage.

Sinon,

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE06lqT0Y2g"]Serge Gainsbourg - Lemon Incest[/ame]

----------


## straasha

j'y vais de ma petite contribution :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl0VQMvP2WU"]YouTube        - Yatta video clip [Tres bonne qualit][/ame]

----------


## LooserBoy

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas donn ma petite pierre au merveilleux difice de la culture musicale qu'est ce post.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PITnJAnmjqw"]Ca plane pour moi...[/ame]

Je la chante/sifflote/meumeume ds que je suis de trs bonne humeur. Pour le plus grand dsarroi de ceux qui m'entourent...  ::oops:: 

Et aussi:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7fwaoZc5WA"]Jesus Revient[/ame]

Je sais, je sais, je suis un gros sadique...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## messier79

Allez, je viens poser ma pierre a ce sujet  ::D: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3k1qX7raTk"]YouTube        - les rgles de survie des nains[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Mahna Mahna ! tidou titoudou...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA90IlymdZ4"]YouTube        - Muppet Show - Mahna Mahna Original[/ame]

----------


## minnesota

Une autre mythique,

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbC3gJMmycs"]YouTube        - _Reg&#39;lyss_[/ame]

----------


## LooserBoy

> Amis trentenaires et plus () souvenez-vous :
> Chic plante, dansons dessuuuuuus


Mon dieu, je les avais oubli ceux-l.

 ::ccool::

----------


## lper

> Amis trentenaires et plus () souvenez-vous :


ET bien bois tttton caf pendant qu'il est ch ...
Et pis ne pas oublier Niagara non plus pour une boum russie....Tchiki boum tchi boum.... ::aie:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdwvVMltlTw"]YouTube        - Niagara - Tchiki boum[/ame]

----------


## LooserBoy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F1uRHkysEA"]Elmer Food Beat - Le plastique c'est fantastique[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aMoMCcIPgw"]Elmer Food Beat - Daniela[/ame]

----------


## Gnoce

J'adooooooooooooooooooooore mahna mahna !!!!  ::mouarf::   ::ccool::

----------


## Barsy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKO9h-gG4Qg"]Electronic Supersonic[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Bien prise de tte aussi...

----------


## Lyche

::mouarf::  quand tu as 30balais +/- tu comprends les paroles, pas quand on avait 8ans quand elle passait  ::aie::

----------


## f-leb

> Et pis ne pas oublier Niagara non plus pour une boum russie....Tchiki boum tchi boum....


rahhhhhhh ouiiii Niagara.
Les tenues en cuir de Muriel, la guitare...




> J'ai vu la guerre...
> La victoire,
> tait au bout de leur fusil,
> J'ai vu le sang...
> Sur ma peau,
> j'ai vu la fureur et les cris...
> ...
> J'ai vu la mort,
> se marrer,
> et ramasser ceux qui restaient...






ah ben on est loin du tchiki boum ::mrgreen:: ,  l'poque je pensais qu'on avait atteint le summum du "rock" ::aie:: 

N'empche, a me manque ::roll::

----------


## f-leb

rahhh la la ::D: , y'en a qui peuvent pas comprendre ([EDIT] Lady Gaga peut se rhabiller [/EDIT])

allez a suffit maintenant avec Niagara, assez ::mrgreen:: 




> Assez Mmmmhh 
> Je crois que je deviens vraiment,
> Cingl Mmmmmh
> Autour de moi tout s'croule...






rattrapage pour les autres ici

----------


## Auteur

[Edit] Justin Bieber peut se retourner  l'cole lui aussi[/Edit]


Et que dire du groupe Tlphone ?  ::D: 

Je rvais d'un autre monde ;
Ca c'est vraiment toi ;
Le jour s'est lev ;
etc.

Et ensuite Louis Bertignac et les Visiteurs avec Ces Ides L

 ::ccool::   ::ccool::

----------


## lper

> Et que dire du groupe Tlphone ?


Trop cool, en plus je pars  NY  la fin du mois avec ma petite cendrillon... ::ccool:: 
Trust aussi, c'est toujours aussi bon...

----------


## lper

> N'empche, a me manque


bon ben allez pour te consoler...ou pas... ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

> Voici encore des titres (je vous laisse le soin de les rechercher  ):


Auquel j'ajoute "Topo & Roby - under the ice", gnrique de l'mission 'Direct' sur Canal+ (prsente par Philippe Gildas)

YouTube        - Topo & Roby - Under the Ice (videoclip 1985)

----------


## minnesota

> Voici encore des titres (je vous laisse le soin de les rechercher  ):
> 
> - P.Lion / Dreams (musique du gnrique top 50 )
> - Black / Wonderful Life
> - Europe / The Final Countdown
> - Ph.D  / I won't let you down
> 
> *on prend un coup de vieux n'est-ce pas*


Ben toi beaucoup plus vu que t'as la flemme de chercher  ::mouarf::

----------


## pseudocode

> je vais coiffer mon tux de la mme manire tiens


Houla... Christopher Hamill, ca ne nous rajeunit pas.  ::aie:: 

Too shy shy, Hush hush, eye to eye 
Too shy shy, Hush hush, eye to eye 
Too shy shy, Hush hush, eye to eye
...

C'tait bien prise de tte ca aussi...

prise de tte

----------


## Barsy

Petite squence nostalgie :




Des chorgraphies dignes de Kamel Ouali :




Dans le mme genre, la bande des muscls avec quelques tubes :






Et pleins d'autres disponibles sur Youtube.

Quand je vois tout a, je me dis que les gnrations Pokmon, Bob l'ponge et Titeuf ont rat quelque chose...  ::lol:: 

Une dernire, par les Minikeums, que de souvenirs :

----------


## Ntotor

Dans le genre souvenir souvenir ...

----------


## Elepole

Bah puisqu'on est dans les dessin anim je vais nous faire une petite squence sur lvolution des gnrique des dessin anim japonais (plus couramment appel anime) qui m'ont tellement empoisonn ma jeunesse que je suis devenu acro (heureusement que Asterix et les Schtroumpf tait la, sinon je serai japonais en ce moment !)

D'abord ce qui ma fait dcouvrir l'animation japonaise:

Goldorak




(Mais que ctait nul !  ::cry::  )

Ensuite, l'un des mastodonte de de la japanimation:

Dragon Ball




Que ctait nul aussi .... non j'rigole, Dragon Ball devient nul a un certain point, mais avant sa va.
Heureusement, Goldorak, Dragon Ball, Nikki Larson et Cat's Eye furent les seul ou je dut subir un opening en franais .... heureusement.

Aller, un autre mastodonte pour faire la transition:

Neon Genesis Evangelion




Aller, plus rcent, moins connu:

Hellsing. 




Perfect ....

Plus ou moins la mme poque, mais plus connu:

Air Gear:




Bon, je vais mettre un opening typique cette fois:

La Melancolie d'Haruhi Suzumiya




(Dailleurs, si vous pouvez regarder la Mlancolie d'Haruhi Suzumiya ne vous privez pas, ce truc c'est de l'or et et du rire en image)

Et pour finir, du rcent, trs rcent mme car c'est le nouvel opening de One Piece sortie .... La semaine dernire:




J'aime pas trop ... les fan de One Piece eux adore ... m'enfin chaqu'un ces gout. Ma priode prfr en terme d'opening ce situe entre Evangelion et Air Gear , et vous ?

PS: Dsoler pour la qualit douteuse de certain ... la maison ddition ne sont pas d'accord pour uploader des version haute qualit de leur chanson sur youtube  ::(:

----------


## Hikage

Rednex - Cotton Eyes Joe

----------


## pseudocode

A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
...
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
...

 ::marteau::   ::marteau::   ::marteau::   ::marteau::

----------


## minnesota

J'ai voulu vous mettre en lien une mine d'or mais il y a un problme :




> L'coute des gnriques est suspendue car coucoucircus.org ne peut pas subvenir aux demandes de la SACEM, et de leurs revendications. L'quipe est sincrement dsole de ne plus pouvoir vous proposer ce service. Si le coeur vous en dit, vous pouvez passer par l'accueil du site signer la ptition de soutien, juste pour qu'on sache si a vaut le coup de chercher une solution au problme. Cette page rfrence les signatures et commentaires des gens qui se sont dj impliqus.


-> http://www.coucoucircus.org/da/188-J...A9n%C3%A9rique

----------


## straasha

j'ai a dans la tte depuis ce matin, AIDEZ MOIIIIII !

----------


## pseudocode

> j'ai a dans la tte depuis ce matin, AIDEZ MOIIIIII !


 ::mouarf:: 

Remde (a consommer sans modration)

----------


## andry.aime

J'ai pas pu trouver de belle qualit mais  ::aie::

----------


## ZnhaarX

Une musique assez courte mais qui reste bien dans la tte je trouve (et qui est vraiment pas mal):

----------


## f-leb

Tiens, mais que devient... Franois Feldman ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS8SJ...mbedded#at=190


allez hop, en version karaoke



 tous ensemble ::bravo:: ...

_
Je t'aimera si fort que tu seras la plus beeeelle.
Je graverai ton nom avec le feu du soleeeiiiil.
Je construirai pour touaa une autre tour de Babeeeeel,
voui, pour touaaa Rien que pour touaaaaaa ah ahhhh.
_
ah a dchire ::mouarf::

----------


## Elepole

Nyan cat collection, avec pour commencer la version courte :




Ensuite la version longue de 3H30 !




Et pour finir lextra version INFINI !

http://nyan.cat/
 (Disponible en Anglais, Catalan, Japonais, et bien sur en Nyan)

PS: pour les no mangaphile (honte a vous XD) ou ne parlant pas Japonais, nyan est la traduction de miaou en japonais (si je puis dire) et au japon, ils font une fixation sur les nyan ... ils trouve sa uber kawai et moe !)

----------


## lper

> Nyan cat collection


Pas de doute, ils ont vraiment un grain l-bas ! J'adore  ::love::  
mais  trs petite dose (mon score 123).... ::aie::

----------


## Ju1.0

J'ai pouff au bout de 10 seconde, et  60, j'ai coup pour rserver une chambre dans un hpital psychiatrique

C'est compltement dlirant !

----------


## minnesota

> Pas de doute, ils ont vraiment un grain l-bas ! J'adore  
> mais  trs petite dose (mon score 123)....


+1,


J'ai tenu 139 secondes  ::aie:: 

Ju1.0  ::toutcasse::

----------


## Auteur

Faut qu'on m'explique moi, je n'ai rien compris  ::koi::  D'o vous tenez ces scores ?

C'est un petit chat qui vole et alors ???  ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Faut qu'on m'explique moi, je n'ai rien compris  D'o vous tenez ces scores ?


C'est le temps en secondes avant de craquer...



> C'est un petit chat qui vole et alors ???


Je pense qu'avec le son, a doit changer quelque chose...

Pas eu le temps et/ou la possibilit de la visionner: pas de son au boulot et pas allum l'ordi de la soire... obligations sociales  ::oops::  toussa...

----------


## Elepole

> +1,
> 
> 
> J'ai tenu 139 secondes 
> 
> Ju1.0


Arf, ptit joueur, j'ai tenu plus de 9535 secondes  ::aie:: 




> Faut qu'on m'explique moi, je n'ai rien compris  D'o vous tenez ces scores ?
> 
> C'est un petit chat qui vole et alors ???


La version infini te dit combien de temps tu rsiste.

----------


## Auteur

> Arf, ptit joueur, j'ai tenu plus de 9535 secondes


tu as une copie d'cran ?

----------


## minnesota

2h40 ????

C'est impossible, le son devait tre sur off  ::aie::  ou bien tu l'as mis pendant ton sommeil  ::mrgreen:: 
Parce que si longtemps, je doute qu'on puisse en sortir indemne  ::wow:: 


j'ai refait une tentative : 13 secondes  ::pleure:: 
La premire a d avoir un effet de vaccin  ::(:

----------


## pcaboche

Je viens de dcouvrir ce thread, je l'ai parcouru, et je me suis bien poil !  ::lol:: 

*MAIS...* des chansons qui vous restent dans la tte, j'en connais pas mal... et bien sr, je vais vous en faire profiter !  ::mrgreen:: 

   D'ailleurs, je vais en faire un petit Top 5 (d'autres viendront aprs).

*
Number 5 :*

   Allez, on commence gentiment avec *"La ferme"* des Fatal Picard :

   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJfh59iEscg"]YouTube        - clip de "la ferme" des fatals picards[/ame]


   Edit: au passage, sur la vido, mention spciale pour "Raoul le Pitbull"  1:34.  ::mrgreen:: 


*Number 4 :*

   On continue avec *"You are a pirate"* :

   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLsJyfN0ICU"]YouTube        - You are a pirate[/ame]

   Et pour ceux qui ne veulent garder que la substantifique moelle, il y a l'animation flash :
http://gprime.net/flash.php/youareapirate

    envoyer  tous vos amis qui ont l'habitude de tlcharger illgalement !


*Number 3 :*

   En troisime place, on retrouve *le gnrique de Heidi*.

   Le gnrique Franais est dj pas mal, le gnrique original (en  Japonais) est trs bien aussi, mais moi c'est la version Allemande que je prfre.

   D'ailleurs c'est bon, il tourne dj en boucle dans ma tte :




> Heidi, Heidi, 
>     Deine Welt sind die Berge,
>     Heidi, Heidi,
>     Denn hier oben bist du zu Haus.
>     Dunkle Tannen,
>     Grne Wiesen im Sonnenschein,
>     Heidi, Heidi,
>     Brauchst du zum Glcklichsein.


   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjn2xAfOfzo"]YouTube        - Heidi Theme in German[/ame]


  D'ailleurs elle est capable de faire des ravages dans notre profession.  En effet, quand vous l'avez dans la tte et que l'un de vos collgues  vous parle d'identifiant de base de donnes ("ID"), c'est reparti pour  un tour et vous ne pouvez plus l'enlever de la tte.

  Et comme il n'y a pas de raison que vous soyez le seul  souffrir,  faites-en profiter vos collgues et c'est parti pour une boucle  auto-entretenue ! (oui, c'est du vcu...  ::aie:: )


*Number 2 :*

    Les Allemands sont vraiment dous pour les chansons enttantes. En effet  le numro 2, bien que n en Egypte sur les bords du Nil (d'aprs les paroles)  nous vient aussi d'Allemagne, il s'agit de :

   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe3FG4EOgyU"]YouTube        - Schnappi Das Kleine Krokodil[/ame]

   Et en bonus, le remix Metal est excellent et reste bien dans la tte aussi (_"Schni, Schna, Schnappiiiiii, Schnappi, Schnappi, Schnap"_) :

   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkh1AZRpbCU"]YouTube        - Black Ingvars - Schnappi[/ame]


*Mon coup de coeur (hors classement)*

   Il est une chanson qui reste dans la tte et qui en plus a t traduite  dans quasiment toutes les langues, je veux bien sr parler de "Dragostea  din tei" (aussi connu sous le nom "numa numa song").

   Cependant, alors que la plupart des traductions nous content l'amour  des tilleuls (titre original en Roumain), il est une adaptation que  j'adore parce qu'elle est trs drle.

   C'est la version Thalandaise qui, au lieu de raconter une sempiternelle  histoire d'amour qui finit mal, nous narre les dboires d'un homme qui  n'arrive pas  payer ses factures (le refrain, c'est: " crditeur, ce  n'est pas la peine de me demander, je n'ai pas les moyens de payer...").

D'ailleurs  la fin du clip, on lui saisit tout, mme sa nana !  ::lol:: 
(j'adore son petit sourire  la fin quand il dit "au revoir"  sa copine  ::mrgreen:: )

   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dll25ljI_l8"]YouTube        - thai dragostea din tei :-D numa numa[/ame]


   Voil, c'tait la rfrence un peu obscure de ce classement... maintenant place au numro 1 !


*Number 1 :*

     Et enfin le numro 1, tellement obsdante que je ne comprends pas  pourquoi elle n'a pas encore t cite, je veux bien sr parler de... *The Hamster Song !*

Enjoy !

   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwSBwOmOkso"]YouTube        - Hamtaro hamster Dance[/ame]

----------


## Barsy

Juste pour information, la musique que tu crois tre "the Hamtaro song" est juste une version acclre de la chanson du coq dans le dessin anim Robin des Bois :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjDD5ImYAwk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjDD5ImYAwk[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> Juste pour information, la musique que tu crois tre "the Hamtaro song" est juste une version acclre de la chanson du coq dans le dessin anim Robin des Bois :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjDD5ImYAwk


Oui, mais ce "mme internet" est connu sous le nom de "Hamster song" (ou "Hamster dance", ou "Hampster dance", ou "Hampsterdance"). Donc c'est  a que je fais rfrence.

Parmi toutes les vidos correspondantes, j'ai choisi celle avec Hamtaro parce qu'elle est cool (et aussi parce qu'elle accepte d'tre "embeded")

Mais merci pour l'info.  ::ccool:: 

Rfrences :
"Mme internet" : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A8me_%28internet%29
"Hamster dance" : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hampster_Dance

----------


## pcaboche

Allez, je vous ai promis d'autres chansons enttantes, en voici une :

*Right Round - Flo Rida*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re2FQZK54oA"]YouTube        - flo-rida feauturing Kesha-spin me right round   (official sound)[/ame]


Cette chanson repose quasi-entirement sur un sample de "You Spin Me Round" du groupe Dead or Alive. Il existe d'ailleurs un "mme internet" autour de ce sample.

Vous connaissez certainement le *"Rick Roll"*, blague internet consistant  envoyer quelqu'un sur la vido de "Never Gonna Give You Up", interprte par Rick Astley ? Et bien il existe une variante beaucoup plus trash, appele *"Dick Roll"*.

Comme pour le "rick roll", le "dick roll" consiste  envoyer quelqu'un sur une vido (ou plus souvent une animation flash) contenant de la musique. Sauf qu'au lieu de "Never Gonna Give You Up", la musique est "You Spin Me Round" de Dead or Alive. Mais surtout, la vido montre un type en train de se faire sodomiser et dont le penis tourne sur lui-mme (d'o le nom "Dick Roll").

Quelqu'un ayant dj vu la vido du "Dick Roll" ne peut pas s'empcher d'y penser en entendant le remix "Right Round" de Flo Rida.

Pour mieux comprendre de quoi je parle, le mieux serait de connaitre l'animation. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas le droit de mettre un lien direct pour des raisons assez videntes (vido choquante  caractre pornographique). Il vous faudra donc faire une recherche sur des termes tels que "dick roll" ou encore "wowomg" (avant a marchait aussi avec "wiickedfire", mais plus maintenant).

----------


## pseudocode

J'ai l'impression que la discussion a dvi de "La chanson qui vous reste en tte !" vers "la chanson qui vous sort par les yeux".  ::mouarf:: 

Allez, tous en choeur :  ::applo:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-lZy8GMkPo"]YouTube        - Patrick Zabbe - A Ga Dou[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> J'ai l'impression que la discussion a dvi de "La chanson qui vous reste en tte !" vers "la chanson qui vous sort par les yeux".


Ca dpend des gots et des couleurs... mais c'est vrai que le pire, ce sont les chansons qui vous sortent par les yeux tout en restant dans la tte (mme si a a l'air contradictoire, c'est malheureusement tout  fait possible...  ::aie:: ).

Tiens, d'ailleurs a tombe bien, je viens d'en retrouver une qui rentre dans cette catgorie ( ::aie:: ) :

*Witch Doctor*  ::mrgreen:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYgOlqinH7A"]YouTube        - Witch Doctor - Ooh Eeh Ooh Ah Aah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

Allez, encore une chanson qui peut vous rester dans la tte (je vous ai dit que j'en connaissais plein  ::aie::  ) : *Puff the Magic Dragon*.

La version originale a t crite en 1963 par le groupe "Peter, Paul and Mary" ( qui l'on doit entre autres "If I had a hammer"), dont Mary Travers nous a quits en Septembre 2009.

La chanson raconte la vie d'un petit garon qui s'imagine vivre des aventures fantastiques avec son ami Puff le dragon, mais le garon grandit et perd son imagination d'enfant.

Cette canson est vite rentre dans la culture populaire au Royaume Uni et aux USA.

Il en existe donc de trs nombreuses versions. Je choisis celle-l pour illustrer (parce qu'il y a les paroles) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyAdps2W-ZA"]YouTube        - Puff The Magic Dragon - With Lyrics - The Irish Rovers[/ame]


 cause de certaines des paroles, de nombreuses personnes y ont vu des rfrences  la drogue et au sexe (transformant le titre en "Puff the magic dragging" : aspire la bouffe magique).

Cela n'tait pas intentionnel, mais c'est vrai que cela prte  confusion (exemples : "Little Jackie Paper" (fait penser au papier  rouler), "and brought him strings and sealing wax and other fancy stuff. Oh", "Painted wings and giant rings make way for other toys", "Jackie Paper came no more", etc.)

Du coup, il existe un remix reggae assez sympa (et qui reste bien dans la tte... un peu comme une drogue, quoi  ::aie:: ) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPE6WR4PX8w"]YouTube        - Gregory Isaacs - Puff the a Magic Dragon[/ame]

----------


## Elepole

Que d'horreur ... bon, c'est pas une chanson qui me reste dans la tte, mais elle reste ecoutable:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYdM2YkabXA&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYdM2YkabXA&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> Que d'horreur ...


De la part du type qui nous a fait connatre "Nyan nyan nyan", je prends a pour un compliment...  ::aie:: 

Allez, encore une chanson qui reste bien dans la tte (et encore une fois, c'est en Allemand  ::aie:: ):


*Nena* et son *99 Luftballons*.

Version originale (avec les paroles) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsU8fRvTeCI"]YouTube        - Nena - 99 Luftballons - lyrics[/ame]

Version 2009 :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZwhzf8NC4o"]YouTube        - Nena-99 Luftballons   new version (2009)  with lyrics[/ame]

----------


## LooserBoy

> *Nena* et son *99 Luftballons*.


Ah bah bravo, depuis ma plus tendre enfance que je l'ai en tte, je croyais m'en tre dbarrass...  ::calim2:: 




> Hast Du etwas Zeit fr mich
> Dann singe ich ein Lied fr Dich
> Von 99 Luftballons
> Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont
> Denkst Du vielleicht grad' an mich
> Dann singe ich ein Lied fuer Dich
> Von 99 Luftballons
> Und dass sowas von sowas kommt
> 
> ...


Mais flttteeeeeeuuuuuu!!!!  ::cry:: 

[EDIT]13h37 - Les messieurs avec la chemise aux manches trop longues qu'il faut les attacher dans le dos pour ne pas marcher dessus, arrivent...  ::aie:: [/EDIT]

----------


## pcaboche

> Ah bah bravo, depuis ma plus tendre enfance que je l'ai en tte, je croyais m'en tre dbarrass...


Tu l'as en tte depuis ta plus tendre enfance ? Et bien on peut dire qu'elle mrite bien sa place parmi les chansons qui longtemps restent en tte !  ::mouarf:: 

Je parie que tu as fait partie de cette gnration d'lves qui ont pris Allemand en langue vivante et qui ont t traumatiss par "99 Luftballons" ?  ::mrgreen::  Mais c'est tout  fait normal...

En effet, les profs de langues font souvent apprendre des chansons  leurs lves pour les intresser  la langue. Par contre, il faut qu'ils trouvent des chansons au sujet assez srieux. En Allemand, une chanson qui tait trs souvent utilise est _"Sag mir wo die Blumen sind ?"_ de Marlene Dietrich. Cette chanson est magnifique, je ne remets pas cela en cause. Le problme pour le prof, c'est d'annoncer  des ados boutonneux "aujourd'hui on va tudier une chanson de Marlene Dietrich qui parle de la guerre".

Pour intresser les ados, il faut chercher quelque chose de plus nouveau. Tiens, qu'est-ce que c'est ? Nena ? 99 Luftballons ? Et a parle de quoi ? De ballons qui dclenchent une guerre ? Mais c'est parfait ! Allez hop, dans le cours !

Et c'est comme a que des gnrations d'lves ont t traumatiss par _"99 Luftballons"_. Mais c'tait a ou _"Dis moi o sont passes les fleurs ?"_.  ::aie:: 

Peros, je suis pass  ct de "99 Luftballons". En effet, j'ai fait Espagnol langue vivante 2.  ::mrgreen::   la place, j'ai eu droit  _"Ay, Carmela!"_, _"Clavelitos"_ et _"Hijo de la luna"_ donc bon...  ::aie:: 

Et plus tard, j'ai fait un peu d'Allemand et j'ai tudi... _"Dis moi o sont passes les fleurs ?"_.  ::aie:: 

"99 Luftballons", je l'ai tudie un peu plus tard,  par moi-mme. Et puis un jour, alors que je jouais tranquillement  GTA Vice City, j'entendis ces paroles : _"Hast Du etwas Zeit fr mich..."_. En plein milieu d'une course-poursuite, j'ai frein. Je n'en croyais pas mes oreilles : 99 Luftballons tait dans la BO de GTA Vice City. J'en suis rest pantois !  :8O: 

Mais quelle ide d'apprendre l'Allemand, me demanderez vous ? Et bien c'est simple : pour comprendre les chansons de Rammstein !  ::aie:: 

Mais bon, ces cours m'ont un peu servi puisque pas plus tard que cette aprs-midi, j'ai d rpondre  un email en Allemand (il y a des jours o je m'tonne moi-mme  ::lol:: ).

Sinon, ce qui serait marrant, ce serait de faire la liste des chansons qui vous ont traumatiss en cours de langue... Parce que comme je l'ai dit, elles ont tendance  rester dans la tte pendant trs, trs, trs longtemps...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Tu l'as en tte depuis ta plus tendre enfance ? Et bien on peut dire qu'elle mrite bien sa place parmi les chansons qui longtemps restent en tte !


Ds que j'arrive  m'en dbarrasser, il y a toujours une mission sur les 80's, une bagnole qui passe, un jeu vido (GTA effectivement...),... pour me la remettre en tte.




> Je parie que tu as fait partie de cette gnration d'lves qui ont pris Allemand en langue vivante et qui ont t traumatiss par "99 Luftballons" ?  Mais c'est tout  fait normal...


Hlas, je n'ai pas fait d'allemand  l'cole (anglais, espagnol, latin en l'occurrence) mais  la maison, grce  une soeur fan de punk allemand et qui ramenait rgulirement de charmantes berlinoises...  ::aie:: 



> Mais quelle ide d'apprendre l'Allemand, me demanderez vous ? Et bien c'est simple : pour comprendre les chansons de Rammstein !


Entre-autre... cf ci-dessus...  ::aie::

----------


## Ju1.0

J'ai dcouvert 99 Luft Ballon que rcemment dans la srie Scrubs !
Et pourtant j'ai fait Allemand 1re langue, j'y suis all souvent et j'ai mme travaill l bas !

----------


## pcaboche

> Ds que j'arrive  m'en dbarrasser, il y a toujours une mission sur les 80's, une bagnole qui passe, un jeu vido (GTA effectivement...),... pour me la remettre en tte.


Et oui, elle est partout (voir ci-aprs).




> J'ai dcouvert 99 Luft Ballon que rcemment dans la srie Scrubs !


Saison 2 pisode 20, effectivement.

Et aussi dans un pisode des  Simpsons (Homer le chante pour des touristes allemands). Et aussi dans  l'pisode pilote de My Name is Earl (excellente srie, malheureusement arrte  aprs 4 saisons), quand Earl dcouvre le secret de Kenny... Et aussi... (non, j'arrte, il y en a trop !)




> mais  la maison, grce  une soeur fan de punk allemand et qui ramenait rgulirement de charmantes berlinoises...


Ah, les charmantes berlinoises... rien de mieux pour perfectionner l'usage de la langue !  ::aie:: 

Et grce  Rammstein, on a dj le vocabulaire de base ("Du riechst so gut", "Spiel mit mir", "Bck dich", "Bestrafe mich"...)

----------


## pcaboche

> pas mal l'ide, mais Illona c'est pas assez tapant dans le cerveau pour rester.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc
> 
> Narwals


Au fait, le 28 avril, c'tait la sortie d'Ubuntu 11.04. C'est quoi son petit nom dj ?  ::koi::   ::aie:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc"]YouTube        - Narwhals[/ame]

----------


## Lyche

> Au fait, le 28 avril, c'tait la sortie d'Ubuntu 11.04. C'est quoi son petit nom dj ?  
> 
> YouTube        - Narwhals


 ::mouarf::  elle tape dans la tte celle l hein  ::aie::

----------


## Elepole

Allez, encore une chansson decerebrante:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCNICT2en_U&"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCNICT2en_U&[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Et je relance...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcR2YzZINcA"]YouTube        - Dorothe: "La machine aval"[/ame]

----------


## stardeath

quand bieber rencontre slipknot ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kspPE9E1yGM"]YouTube        - Justin Bieber vs. Slipknot - Psychosocial Baby[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> quand bieber rencontre slipknot ...
> 
> YouTube        - Justin Bieber vs. Slipknot - Psychosocial Baby


ENORMISSIME !  ::lol::   ::ptdr:: 

Franchement, j'adore !  ::ccool:: 
Par contre, c'est pas vraiment le thread adapt.  ::?:  Il faudrait crer (ou trouver) un thread sur les parodies, les mashups, etc.

----------


## stardeath

> ENORMISSIME !  
> 
> Franchement, j'adore ! 
> Par contre, c'est pas vraiment le thread adapt.  Il faudrait crer (ou trouver) un thread sur les parodies, les mashups, etc.


a fait 2 jours que je l'coute presque en boucle, je pense que je suis pas loin d'tre dans le bon thread '^^

mais il est vrai qu'un thread sur les dtournements serait surement trs instructif.  ::mouarf::

----------


## pseudocode

> ENORMISSIME !  
> 
> Franchement, j'adore ! 
> Par contre, c'est pas vraiment le thread adapt.  Il faudrait crer (ou trouver) un thread sur les parodies, les mashups, etc.


C'est vrai que ca match parfaitement... (vive les 4 chords songs  ::D: )

----------


## Syphochaos

En voil une qui reste pas mal dans le crne.  ::aie:: 

Version originale :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_DV9b0x7v4"]YouTube        - CaramellDansen (Full Version + Lyrics)[/ame]

Version infinie :

Profitez-en bien..!

Sypho.

----------


## andry.aime

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeFGYdvo0C0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeFGYdvo0C0[/ame]

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Ah ben,  y est, j'en ai une, une "vraie", que je n'arrive plus a me sortir de la tte ... c'est affreux  ::cry:: 

En plus, ce n'est mme pas un truc qui a le don d'tre marrant, mme pas non, juste que je n'arrive pas a effacer les 2-3 accords / rythmique de base de ma tte et a commence a me saouler.
Voyez ci dessous le lien vers la chose, mais ne venez pas vous plaindre aprs si vous l'coutez et que vous n'arrivez plus a le sortir de votre caboche.
Reste un truc marrant: le chanteur-guitariste.
Moi, je ne connaissais le groupe, juste entendu par hasard sur Oui.fm, et quand je l'ai vu ...  :8O:  ... quelle surprise ! Je croyais que c'tait un gag et que le "vrai" groupe allait apparaitre dans les minutes suivantes, mais non.
Franchement, il a plutt la tte et le look d'un sale gamin qui viens de casser son clavier aprs avoir pris une branle a Counter Strike, ou un truc comme ca, non ?
La chose en question:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op1MDTYFs08"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op1MDTYFs08[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> ...vous n'arrivez plus a le sortir de votre caboche.


Si si...  grand coups de pierre dans la tronche.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Themacleod1980

http://www.youtube.com/embed/8q4ayY7b55E

dsol

----------


## messier79

Allez, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore :



Et allez voir les versions dans d'autres langues, comme celle-ci :

----------


## pseudocode

<hs>j'en ai marre du HardTune</hs>


Et puisqu'on est dans les rengaines technoisantes...

----------


## pcaboche

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais l'intervention de pseudocode vient de me faire penser  ce remix :

----------


## pcaboche

Allez, pour changer (et essayer de relever le niveau ?  ::aie:: ), on va donner dans le classique avec un peu de Tchakovsky :




Si a vous reste dans la tte, c'est normal.
Et si a vous rappelle le film Billy Elliot, c'est normal aussi.  ::aie::

----------


## Eowyn

elle reste un peu aussi...

----------


## minnesota

Dans les indmodables :

----------


## pseudocode

Meme pas besoin de vido pour celle l.

En 4 mots :  carglass rpare, carglass remplace.

 ::arf::

----------


## pcaboche

Et les parodies qui vont avec, comme celle-l :


 ::aie::

----------


## Elepole

c'est pas vraiment mon style, mais j'arrive plus a me retirer celle la de ma tte:

----------


## pcaboche

> All the things she said,
> All the things she said,
> *Running through my head,
> Running through my head,
> Running through my head,*


C'est le cas de le dire !  ::D:

----------


## Sehnsucht

Bon allez je vais moi aussi participer, mais avant je voudrais dire  ::merci::  pcaboche parce quasiment toutes les chansons qu'il met sont des chansons que j'adore (Schnappi(Black Ingvars), Flo Rida, Witch Doctor, Nena, t.A.T.u. et Billy Elliot (le film plus que la vido sur Tchakovsky encore que)), idem pour Elepole avec sa dernire.

Alors dj concernant Nena je pouvais pas passer  ct de ne pas mettre *Nur getramt* :


Ensuite dans un style un peu plus "je m'accroche  ton cerveau et j'en sors plus" il y a la reprise de la chanson *Wishmaster* (de Nightwish) par *Van Canto* (faut principalement se focaliser sur le beat-boxer  ::aie:: )


Et enfin une "spciale" disons que c'est celle qui me marque le plus ces temps-ci ; j'explique : Je passe pas mal de temps sur le chat DVP plus prcisment en salon "Dveloppement Applicatif" et le bot du salon c'est *Anna*. Comme souvent les nouveaux ne lisent pas le rglement, ils lui parlent et l un autre habitu du chat, LittleWhite pour ne pas le nommer ( :;): ) prcise aux gens qu'Anna est un bot avec  chaque fois un lien vers la vido qui va suivre et que j'ai en tte constamment  cause grce  lui.



Ah et puis tiens une dernire pour la route, un "remix" d'une chanson de *Prodigy* : *Omen* en version Nightcore (perso j'adore mais je sais que a prend la tte  bien des gens  ::aie:: )

----------


## minnesota

Un peu de posie :

----------


## minnesota

le remix 



et le clbre thme Tubular bells (du mme auteur) qui va veiller bien des souvenirs

----------


## Elepole

UN jour j'ai joue un a jeu, la musique de ce jeu tant faite par un groupe clbre en Allemagne, et la musique d'intro ma .... frapp, hors le groupe en question n'avait pas cette musique sur aucun de ces cd  ::cry::  jusqu leur dernier cd  ::mrgreen::  :




Sinon quelqu'un a dit Nightwish ?




Et encore un truc japonais:

----------


## pseudocode

Mettre M.Oldfield et Nightwish dans la meme discussion que la chanson du poireau...   ::cry::

----------


## pcaboche

> Bon allez je vais moi aussi participer, mais avant je voudrais dire  pcaboche parce quasiment toutes les chansons qu'il met sont des chansons que j'adore (Schnappi(Black Ingvars), Flo Rida, Witch Doctor, Nena, t.A.T.u. et Billy Elliot (le film plus que la vido sur Tchakovsky encore que))


Mais de rien Sehnsucht (versteckt sich wie ein Insekt im Schlafe merkst du nicht dass es dich sticht... oui, tu viens de me rappeler (avec un peu de "nostalgie"  :;): ) cette excellente chanson de Rammstein)

C'est bien que quelqu'un me fasse savoir qu'il apprcie ce que j'cris, a me donne l'impression d'avoir un nouveau copain. Et comme chacun le sait, avoir un bon copain, voil ce qu'il y a de meilleur au monde :




Pour la vido du Lac des Cygnes, il s'agit d'une chorgraphie de Matthew Bourne. Cette chorgraphie est extrmement connue car elle possde quelques particularits : d'abord les cygnes sont incarns par des danseurs masculins (alors que le plus souvent, les cygnes sont  interprts par des danseuses en tutu), ensuite certains passages (comme celui choisi) introduisent une savante dose d'humour (sans toutefois tomber dans le burlesque ou le grotesque). Pour ses nombreuses qualits, cette chorgraphie a t maintes fois rcompense et il en est question  la fin du film Billy Elliot.

Pour plus de dtails :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swan_Lake
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swan_Lake_(Bourne)

----------


## pcaboche

> UN jour j'ai joue un a jeu, la musique de ce jeu tant faite par un groupe clbre en Allemagne, et la musique d'intro ma .... frapp, hors le groupe en question n'avait pas cette musique sur aucun de ces cd  jusqu leur dernier cd  :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ix_mG-ETPFo


Toi aussi elle t'es reste dans la tte ? Je suis content d'apprendre que je ne suis pas le seul !

D'ailleurs dans ce jeu (Sacred 2), il y a une qute o l'on doit aider les membres du groupe  retrouver leurs instruments, qui ont t vols. Quand on russit  rcuprer tous les instruments, on a droit  un concert dans le jeu, dont voici la vido (pour info, la grosse bbette au milieu du public, c'est un des boss du jeu  ::D: ) :




Et  la fin du concert, on rcupre tous les instruments, qui sont en fait des supers armes (notamment la guitare-pe Blind Guardian, l'une des meilleures armes du jeu  ::mrgreen:: ). Sachant qu'en plus la mission en question n'est pas des plus difficiles, c'est tout bonus !

Dommage que le studio qui a ralis Sacred 2 (Ascaron) ait ferm depuis...  ::?:

----------


## Elepole

> Dommage que le studio qui a ralis Sacred 2 (Ascaron) ait ferm depuis...


Une grande perte pour le monde du jeu vido ...  ::cry::

----------


## stardeath

tiens quelqu'un a post du Tommy 



 ::ccool::

----------


## Elepole

Si par le plus grand des hasard vous vous demand ce que les coren coute:

Girl's Day



Girls Generation



Mouais, j'irais pas en Core pour la chanson .... (mais pour les fille oui  ::ccool::  )

----------


## stardeath

h ho, en core, il y a a aussi :







 ::ccool::

----------


## pcaboche

La Core, c'est aussi :

- des chorgraphies de masse :





- des tournois de jeux vido et une chane ddie  Starcraft :

----------


## pcaboche

Mais revenons-en  notre sujet d'origine :

Qui ici ne s'est pas retrouv avec dans la tte la musique de ce bon Docteur Who ?

----------


## pseudocode

> Mais revenons-en  notre sujet d'origine :
> 
> Qui ici ne s'est pas retrouv avec dans la tte la musique de ce bon Docteur Who ?


Rhaaa... c'est malin... Je l'ai dans la tte maintenant !

Tiens pour la peine, prend ca :

----------


## RomainVALERI

>>> *Kiemsa - Mass Media*  ::twisted::  (dsol je ne peux pas vous faire le lien youtube depuis le boulot, mais je ne crois pas que ca sera difficile  trouver ^^)

...et hier c'tait pire : 

*Sexy Sushi - Sex Appeal*  ::oops::

----------


## pseudocode

Soire "srie TV 80's" ce week-end... et bien sur, j'ai maintenant ce gnrique dans la tte !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjGlMWwP3Mc"]YouTube        - &#x202a;Superminds (Misfits of science) generique&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Zap me with your misfit science, shoot me full of ecstasy !

----------


## tchize_

Voil, alors je m'en excuse d'avance pour la premire.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNGuMeVcL3E"]YouTube        - &#x202a;My little pony (french) HQ - Dors mon petit poney (version longue)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A"]YouTube        - &#x202a;Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

----------


## Elepole

celle la va vous rester dans la tte LONGTEMPS:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHy7DGLTt8g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHy7DGLTt8g[/ame]

----------


## Lyche

::cfou::

----------


## Kreepz

Pourquoi je suis pass voir ce sujet...  ::fou::

----------


## Deadpool

> Pourquoi je suis pass voir ce sujet...


Pareil.  ::aie:: 

Je m'interroge sur la bonne sant mentale de mes confrres membres de DVP.com.  ::lol:: 

Dj que les occasions du subir de la pure daubasse ne manquent pas, il faut le vouloir pour rappeler  notre souvenir les plus grands traumatismes auditifs ports  nos oreilles depuis ces 30 dernires annes.

J'ai compris, vous tes masos c'est a?

 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

je vais essayer de compenser alors :p

----------


## Max

Je pense qu'on peut dclarer *Elepole* vainqueur par KO avec son saxophoniste  ::mouarf::  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> J'ai compris, vous tes masos c'est a?


Pas masos, sadiques !  ::mrgreen:: 

Relis le premier post, tu comprendras mieux :



> Bon allez, au boulot on a un nouveau jeu hyper productif !
> 
> Trouver la chanson qui va rester en tte de toute l'quipe  !


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kreepz

Arrtez!!!!  ::calim2:: 
Sa rend dingue dingue dingue!  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

spciale ddicace alors Ozeil

----------


## Kreepz

> spciale ddicace alors Ozeil
> 
> YouTube        - &#x202a;Gunther-ding ding dong&#x202c;&rlm;


Je pensais justement  celle-l en disans ding ding!  ::calim2:: 
Je m'en vais  ::cry::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## pseudocode

J'ajoute aussi ce fleuron de la chanson teutonne  ::D:

----------


## Kreepz

Banana Song

----------


## pcaboche

> J'ajoute aussi ce fleuron de la chanson teutonne


C'est vrai que les Allemands sont trs forts dans ce domaine. On a dj cit 99 Luftballons, Schnappi, Heidi...

Ben on va continuer avec "je t'aime, bien que tu sois vraiment de la m****" (c'est trs con, mais les paroles sont assez marrantes) :

----------


## Sehnsucht

Nom de nom ( :;): ), j'adore  ::aie::  vu  l'instant, dans le style nyan cat et  couter de prfrence sur un service de "video-looping" (service qui permet de r-couter la mme vido en boucle  ::twisted:: )

----------


## RomainVALERI

> >>> *Kiemsa - Mass Media*  (dsol je ne peux pas vous faire le lien youtube depuis le boulot, mais je ne crois pas que ca sera difficile  trouver ^^)
> 
> ...et hier c'tait pire : 
> 
> *Sexy Sushi - Sex Appeal*


Oups j'avais oubli les liens l'autre jour  :;): 

Sexy Sushi  :8O: 



Kiemsa  ::yaisse3::

----------


## Elepole

> Nom de nom (), j'adore  vu  l'instant, dans le style nyan cat et  couter de prfrence sur un service de "video-looping" (service qui permet de r-couter la mme vido en boucle )
> 
> YouTube        - &#x202a;Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom - Parry Gripp&#x202c;&rlm;


Je vois qu'on me redemande:





Mais bon, ma prfr reste et restera nyan cat .... aller, un ptit coup encore, on en a jamais assez :




(Next time: dix heure de nyan cat in HD  ::ccool:: )

----------


## tumoo

Dans le mme genre  ::ccool::

----------


## tchize_

Je commence  comprendre commen youtube peut prtendre qu'on upload 6h de nouvelles vidos toutes les minutes chez eux  ::): 

Sinon du mme gars il y a une video en 1080p de 10h qui est toujours en "processing" chez google depuis 22 jours  ::lol::

----------


## Elepole

Bon, aprs 5 repost de nyanyanyanyan (le nom de la musique de nyan cat) je pense qu'on a puis le sujet. Bien, passons a autre chose:





A oui, pour les fan de foot (bien que je sois pas sur si sa peut etre appel de la musique) :





Bon, un peu plus musical (mais toujours aussi long  ::aie::  )




Bon, cette fois jarrte avec mes vido de 10 heurs  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> A oui, pour les fan de foot (bien que je sois pas sur si sa peut etre appel de la musique) :


Ca me rappelle un truc :



Et pour la musique de fond (qui peut se rvler assez enttante) :



Il existe aussi une version de 10 heures mais sincrement, c'est lourd...  ::roll::

----------


## mortapa

une fois que je l'ai dans la tte c'est fini  ::aie::

----------


## RomainVALERI

> [ clip de ludwig ]
> 
> 
> une fois que je l'ai dans la tte c'est fini


Hh  ::mouarf::  Tu nous as ressorti les classiques !

Houla houla houlala ! houlala j'ai mal !  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> *Mon coup de coeur (hors classement)*
> 
> Il est une chanson qui reste dans la tte et qui en plus a t traduite  dans quasiment toutes les langues, je veux bien sr parler de "Dragostea  din tei" (aussi connu sous le nom "numa numa song").
> 
> Cependant, alors que la plupart des traductions nous content l'amour  des tilleuls (titre original en Roumain), il est une adaptation que  j'adore parce qu'elle est trs drle.
> 
> C'est la version Thalandaise qui, au lieu de raconter une sempiternelle  histoire d'amour qui finit mal, nous narre les dboires d'un homme qui  n'arrive pas  payer ses factures (le refrain, c'est: " crditeur, ce  n'est pas la peine de me demander, je n'ai pas les moyens de payer...").
> 
> D'ailleurs  la fin du clip, on lui saisit tout, mme sa nana ! 
> (j'adore son petit sourire  la fin quand il dit "au revoir"  sa copine )


Le lien sur la vido d'origine est cass, et comme je ne peux plus diter le message, je mets le nouveau lien ici :




Et vive la Thalande !

----------


## minnesota

Je me demande si au bout de toutes ces pages il y a des doublant. Celle de Elepole je pense pas  ::mrgreen::  , mais pour les autres ??

----------


## tchize_

Attend, j'ai pas encore fini de les regarder celles l  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

j'ai t faire un tour sur la chaine favorite d'Elepole par curiosit  ::aie:: 

J'en suis pas revenu les mains vides :  ::mouarf::   ::aie::   ::?:   ::oops::  enfin, surtout la deuxime vido  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

Je suis trs content, j'ai cout la premire vido 3 minutes et 54 secondes pour me rappeler le nom du groupe auquel elle me faisait penser  ::ccool::

----------


## pseudocode

> J'en suis pas revenu les mains vides :     enfin, surtout la deuxime vido


Mince, je pensais naivement qu'on l'viterait celle l.

----------


## pcaboche

> Je me demande si au bout de toutes ces pages il y a des doublant. Celle de Elepole je pense pas  , mais pour les autres ??


La plupart des doublons, c'est quand quelqu'un s'amuse  mettre 1) la version originale de quelques minutes, et 2) la version qui dure 10 heures.

Mais bon, a c'est surtout la spcialit d'Elepole.  ::aie::

----------


## Elepole

> La plupart des doublons, c'est quand quelqu'un s'amuse  mettre 1) la version originale de quelques minutes, et 2) la version qui dure 10 heures.
> 
> Mais bon, a c'est surtout la spcialit d'Elepole.



*sifflote*  ::whistle2:: 

Bon, cette fois de la musique plus normale, mais c'est un AMV, je ne connais pas son clip (suis mme pas sur qu'elle est un clip):

----------


## tchize_

ha ben si on passe  la bonne musique alors :p

----------


## pcaboche

> ha ben si on passe  la bonne musique alors :p


ha ben dans ce cas t'es un peu hors sujet alors  ::aie:: 

Au passage, les premires secondes du troisime morceau m'ont fait immdiatement penser  une chanson que j'adore :



Refrain :
_Ohne dich kann ich nicht sein  Ohne dich,
Mit dir bin ich auch allein - Ohne dich.
Ohne dich zhle ich die Stunden  Ohne dich,
Mit dir stehen die Sekunden  Lohnen nicht._

Traduction :
Sans toi je ne peux pas exister - sans toi
Avec toi je suis aussi seul - sans toi
Sans toi je compte les heures - sans toi
Avec toi les secondes durent et ne valent rien

----------


## Sehnsucht

Faudrait ouvrir un sujet : "Les chansons que vous coutez pour vous soigner (ou pas) aprs tre venu sur ce sujet  ::aie:: "

Sinon dans la continuit, on garde les deux premiers mots du titre de la chanson, on change de registre musical, mais pas le thme on secoue un peu et ...




Note : Pour un non-germanophone c'est un bon exercice d'articulation,  la hauteur de nos archiduchesses et de leurs chaussettes  ::haha:: 

Cordialement !

----------


## pcaboche

> Faudrait ouvrir un sujet : "Les chansons que vous coutez pour vous soigner (ou pas) aprs tre venu sur ce sujet "


Tu as raison.

Comme vous avez t expos  plusieurs AMV et  du Rammstein, pour vous soigner, je vais vous prescrire un traitement spcial.

Tout d'abord, vous allez prendre un petit AMV super connu (Evangelion - Rammstein) au lip-sync quasi parfait :




Ensuite, vous allez me prendre un traitement combin.

Il s'agit d'une squence d'Evangelion o Asuka parle en Allemand, mais avec 4 doublages diffrents (Japonais, Anglais, Allemand, Franais). Vous allez prendre les 4 doublages  la suite, car ils ont chacun un effet diffrent :
- doublage Japonais : c'est toujours marrant d'entendre un asiatique essayer de parler Allemand  ::D: 
- doublage Anglais : parle un Allemand quasi parfait
- doublage Allemand : du coup, la scne perd de son sens
- doublage Franais : il n'y a pas  dire, les Franais sont vraiment nuls en langues trangres...  ::mouarf:: 







Pour complter le traitement, je vais aussi vous prescrire le thme d'intro d'Evangelion, que vous pouvez prendre autant de fois que vous le voudrez, a ne fait jamais de mal, bien au contraire :



Et comme vous avez un pseudo qui s'y prte bien, je vous mets galement ceci :



Avec tout a, a devrait aller mieux.
Ne vous inquitez pas, le traitement est entirement pris en charge par la scurit sociale.  ::D:

----------


## Sehnsucht

> Et comme vous avez un pseudo qui s'y prte bien, je vous mets galement ceci :


C'est en effet la moiti du lignage de mon pseudo, donc l'couter, la r-couter encore et encore, ne me gne pas, surtout quand l'AMV qui va avec me sied totalement  ::D: 

Quant aux diffrents doublages, il n'y a rien a faire, je prfrerais toujours le japonais, mme si en allemand c'est, le japonais ne peux rien faire  ::aie:: 

Aprs, j'aime tellement de choses radicalement diffrentes que pour me "soigner", j'ai le choix...
En ce moment a varie entre




(Je m'coute le concert en boucle parfois, malgr les quelques grincements de dent chaque fois qu'il parle espagnol  ::lol::  et j'adore le duo des violons :red ::): 

Sinon dans un style plus reposant, j'aime bien couter ce style de chose (et j'ai bien dit que a me reposait, faut pas chercher  comprendre  ::cfou:: )




Je vais mettre que celui-l dans ce style, sinon je vais spammer la page dans tous les sens  ::ptdr:: 

Bon j'en oublie pas la chanson franaise, et  notre poque o les chanteurs et chanteuses ont un forfait "voyelle" ( Gad Elmaleh) ou simplement les gens ne savent plus s'exprimer correctement, je me dis que a peut faire du bien  beaucoup ( quand l'instauration de la rcitation de cette chanson comme preuve de passage obligatoire pour l'admission au collge ?  ::twisted:: )







> Avec tout a, a devrait aller mieux.
> Ne vous inquitez pas, le traitement est entirement pris en charge par la scurit sociale.


J'espre bien tre indemnis par l'ducation nationale pour le coup (c'est beau l'espoir !)

Cordialement !

----------


## tchize_

bah, evangelion: toute une saison de "je veux pas y aller mais j'y vais quand mme assaison de je suis seul au milieu des gonzesse mais j'ose rien faire" avec un fin compose au cannabis et aux champignons hallucinognes en intraveineuse.

Si vous voulez voir une magnifique scne "langues trangre", regardez la vieille srie les tripod en vo (anglais). Dans un pisode ils sont dans une famille de franais qui parlent franais..... heureusement qu'on a les sous titres en anglais pour comprendre  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

> Mince, je pensais naivement qu'on l'viterait celle l.


Merci pour le lien, c'est mieux avec les paroles  ::D: 

*Sinon pour tous, j'ai pens  un super mdicament, mais impossible de me remmorer le nom du groupe de 2 chanteurs hard rock ou no-mtal chantant haut et fort tels deux chiens enrags dans une cage, si au passage a voute dit quelque chose.*

Aprs une longue recherche de plusieurs minutes, un peu de dtente et self-control devrait nous ramener vers le droit chemin  ::mouarf:: 




Y'a a aussi

----------


## pseudocode

Un peu de musique classique : Terry Riley,  "In C" - 1er mouvement

----------


## tchize_

> J'espre bien tre indemnis par l'ducation nationale pour le coup (c'est beau l'espoir !)
> 
> Cordialement !


Vu le nombre de fautes dans les paroles, je suis pas convaincu que a aide, bien au contraire  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

> bah, evangelion: toute une saison de "je veux pas y aller mais j'y vais quand mme assaison de je suis seul au milieu des gonzesse mais j'ose rien faire"


Ben en mme temps, Evangelion, c'est un anime fait PAR des otakus, POUR des otakus... et visiblement, a a eu son petit succs.  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

Tiens, comment j'ai pu l'oublier celui-l ?  ::koi::

----------


## pseudocode

> Tiens, comment j'ai pu l'oublier celui-l ?


Ah, les variations Enigma...

Dans le mme registre de musique 'planante/chill' reprise dans un film :

----------


## Elepole

Je sais pas si je les dj poster ... et puis merdecredi, une fois de plus ne peut pas faire de mal:




Ah en fait, je suis cens poster des AMV moi ?:

----------


## pcaboche

> Dans le mme registre de musique 'planante/chill' reprise dans un film :


Je crois qu'au fil des pages, on est gentiment pass de "la musique qui vous reste en tte"  "la musique que vous devez couter aprs avoir fum un bon gros joint".  ::aie::

----------


## Elepole

Je suis surpris que personne ait post a, peut-tre par peur de dclench une flamme wars, enfin bon, je me lance:

----------


## minnesota

Boxxy a cout toutes tes vidos, y compris la sienne, elle a un message pour toi, je te le transmets :  ::mrgreen:: 

P-S: C'est pas moi qui a vot -1 pour ton dernier extrait qui donne la migraine  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> P-S: C'est pas moi qui a vot -1 pour ton dernier extrait qui donne la migraine


S'il n'y avait que le dernier extrait post par Elopole qui donne la migraine...  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Ma chre et tendre ne connaissait que les premires paroles (et encore, pas bien...)... On a failli passer devant le juge...

----------


## minnesota

l c'est parti pour un revirement de bord  ::mouarf:: 










Arf, du coup j'ai pas pu m'empcher de rcouter Boxxi (5 secondes)  ::aie:: 
Aller, un +1 pour Elepole

----------


## tchize_

Ca devrait etre comme sur 4chan, boxxy ca devrait valoir un ban direct  ::):

----------


## Invit

En ce qui concerne les versions de 10h, quel est l'intrt ?
 part  Guantnamo, je ne vois pas qui pourrait couter a en entier...

----------


## Elepole

> En ce qui concerne les versions de 10h, quel est l'intrt ?
>  part  Guantnamo, je ne vois pas qui pourrait couter a en entier...


Et pourquoi devrait y'avoir un intrt? Vive le fun par l'inutile  ::ccool::

----------


## TomYamKung

Les paroles les plus engages de la chanson franaise

----------


## minnesota



----------


## minnesota

> *Sinon pour tous, j'ai pens  un super mdicament, mais impossible de me remmorer le nom du groupe de 2 chanteurs hard rock ou no-mtal chantant haut et fort tels deux chiens enrags dans une cage, si au passage a voute dit quelque chose.*


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Celle-l m'a VRAIMENT cass les oreilles. Elle passait pratiquement en boucle sur les radios francophones de Belgique, dans les magasins etc... 

Ca tape assez vite sur le systme...

----------


## pcaboche

@minnesota> Prodigy ? J'adore !

----------


## delphine35

"Small Word" chez Disney.  ::bebe:: 

Tu ressord de l, tu en as pour 15 jours a l'avoir dans la tte  ::mur::

----------


## lper

> "Small Word" chez Disney. 
> 
> Tu ressord de l, tu en as pour 15 jours a l'avoir dans la tte


Le truc des poupes, je l'ai toujours depuis des annes !!! ::cry:: 
nanani na na nana....

----------


## tumoo

> "Small Word" chez Disney. 
> 
> Tu ressord de l, tu en as pour 15 jours a l'avoir dans la tte


Je connais pas mais  premire vu, je dirais que c'est plutt "Small Wor*L*d" non ?

----------


## Barsy

Ce topic se met  tourner en boucle

Enfin me direz-vous, normal pour un topic qui parle de rengaines  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

> Je me demande si au bout de toutes ces pages il y a des doublant. Celle de Elepole je pense pas  , mais pour les autres ??





> Ce topic se met  tourner en boucle
> 
> Enfin me direz-vous, normal pour un topic qui parle de rengaines


Il me semble que c'est le premier :

delphine35  ::toutcasse::

----------


## minnesota

> Je connais pas mais  premire vu, je dirais que c'est plutt "Small Wor*L*d" non ?


tumoo, t'es pas dans le bon topique  ::mouarf::

----------


## tumoo

> "Small Word" chez Disney. 
> 
> Tu ressord de l, tu en as pour 15 jours a l'avoir dans la tte





> Je connais pas mais  premire vu, je dirais que c'est plutt "Small Wor*L*d" non ?


Si si ^^

Je corrigeais juste sa faute de frappe

----------


## LooserBoy

> Il me semble que c'est le premier :
> delphine35


Au bout de 11 pages tout de mme... Il fallait bien que a arrive...  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

Ce clip l de prodigy tait bien mieux dans la catgorie trash  ::):

----------


## minnesota

Une pense aux hommes, femmes et enfants en exode pour chapper aux guerres et qui souffrent de famines en Somalie. Que l'actualit en France, absorbe par l'affaire dsk, occulte compltement.

Pour cela, je demande l'enfant de tous les peuples, Alpha Blondy :

en concert




la version cd




Et que pour les penses se traduisent par des actes :


Merci de ne pas faire de commentaire politico-politique, c'est mon coup de blouse du moment, en temps qu'tre humain simplement. Je suis profondment pein d'apprendre ou de rapprendre qu'un enfant puisse encore mourir de faim.  ::calim2::

----------


## tchize_

ca tombe bien, j'allais faire un commentaire religieux via mon homonyme  ::aie::

----------


## Invit



----------


## minnesota

::mouarf:: 

maintenant les grands enfants

----------


## minnesota

Et pour revenir  la belle poque du reggae  ::ccool::

----------


## GanYoshi

Me reste dans la tte depuis deux jours  ::aie::  
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x32cfk_zanini-tu-veux-ou-tu-veux-pas_fun"]Dailymotion - zanini -- tu veux ou tu veux pas... - une vido Comdie et Humour@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x32cfk@@AMEPARAM@@x32cfk[/ame]

----------


## Elepole

Plus haut j'avais quelque peut critiquer la pop Corenne .... mal m'en prit, maintenant j'arrive plus a m'en pass  ::aie:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_gfD3nvh-8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_gfD3nvh-8[/ame]

----------


## Syphochaos

> Plus haut j'avais quelque peut critiquer la pop Corenne .... mal m'en prit, maintenant j'arrive plus a m'en pass


Personnellement, ce n'est pas de la musique que je n'arrive plus  me passer (musique qui n'a rien d'exceptionnel), mais du physique des chanteuses.  ::salive::

----------


## Elepole

> Personnellement, ce n'est pas de la musique que je n'arrive plus  me passer (musique qui n'a rien d'exceptionnel), mais du physique des chanteuses.


C'est sa le pire, j'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi j'aime cette musique  ::cry::  par contre, je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi sur les chanteuse


Bon, j'ai poster de la musique du monde entier, faudrait que je poste un truc de mon ile natale:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2JSP20_X8o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2JSP20_X8o[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> C'est sa le pire, j'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi j'aime cette musique


Parfois, il suffit de souvent couter une musique pour devenir compltement accro.

L'exprience montre qu'on peut mettre quasiment n'importe quelle musique dans la tte de quelqu'un.

D'ailleurs j'ai dcouvert par hasard une technique pour y arriver. Ca demande juste un peu de sadisme.  ::mrgreen::  Cette technique a d'ailleurs plusieurs niveaux de sadisme, reprsentant diffrentes tapes  suivre scrupuleusement :

*Niveau 1* : changer la sonnerie de son portable

*Niveau 2* : tape prcdente + amliorer la visibilit de son CV sur plusieurs sites d'emploi en ligne, afin d'obtenir plein d'appels durant la journe (l'exprience montre que les chasseurs de ttes adorent dranger les gens durant leur journe de travail et ne savent pas rester discret en envoyant un simple email  ::?: )

*Niveau 3* : toutes les tapes prcdentes + "oublier" ngligemment son portable dans son bureau ferm  clefs

*Niveau 4* : toutes les tapes prcdentes + bricoler un systme pour que le portable ngligemment "oubli" dans son bureau ne soit jamais  court de batteries

*Niveau 5* : toutes les tapes prcdentes + partir en vacances


Par hasard, j'ai appliqu les niveaux 1 et 2 (les niveaux suivants sont des extrapolations). Et bien a a suffit  ce que des anciens collgues se retrouvent pendant longtemps avec l'hymne national de la Thalande dans la tte.  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

Alors l, pure, sil y a bien un truc que je dteste, c'est bien les sonneries de tlphone et de portable. Y'a une priode o j'entendais mme la sonnerie du tlphone alors que je ne l'avais mme pas sur moi.

----------


## pcaboche

> Alors l, pure, sil y a bien un truc que je dteste, c'est bien les sonneries de tlphone et de portable. Y'a une priode o j'entendais mme la sonnerie du tlphone alors que je ne l'avais mme pas sur moi.


Moi ce que je dteste, ce sont tous ces gens qui ne savent pas se tenir en public et qui font un bruit phnomnal dans les transports en commun, par exemple ( Genve les gens n'ont simplement aucune ducation et se comportent comme s'ils taient seuls au monde. Mais le pire, c'est une fois  l'aroport je me suis retrouv dans un bus rempli d'Italiens. Ce jour l, j'ai vraiment eu des envies de meurtres...  ::evilred:: ).

Du coup, pour esprer pouvoir entendre son tlphone sonner, il faut mettre une sonnerie extrmement distinctive (pour ne pas la confondre avec celle de quelqu'un d'autre et sursauter  chaque fois qu'un tlphone sonne ou qu'on entend un bruit parasite) et si possible mettre le son assez fort  cause du brouhaha ambiant.

----------


## tchize_

je capte bien l, tu ne supporte pas que les gens discutent entre eux dans les transports public?  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> je capte bien l, tu ne supporte pas que les gens discutent entre eux dans les transports public?


La biensance passe par le respect d'autrui. Cela inclut d'viter toute nuisance dans les lieux publics.

Dans certains endroits du monde (ex: en Asie), les gens sont bien duqus et ne font pas inutilement de bruit dans les transports en commun.

----------


## tchize_

j'appelle pas tailler une bavette "faire inutilement du bruit"  ::roll::

----------


## pcaboche

> j'appelle pas tailler une bavette "faire inutilement du bruit"


T'as des gens qui parlent vraiment trs fort, d'autres qui mettent la musique  fond sans couteurs ( :8O: ), d'autres qui sont vraiment sans gne. T'en as mme, si t'as des gens qui leur font comprendre gentiment qu'ils dpassent les bornes, ils leur rpondent qu'ils n'ont qu' changer de wagon. Il faut vraiment le voir pour le croire !

Enfin bon, si on pouvait viter de trop dvier du sujet original (les chansons qui restent en tte et les manires de mettre une chanson dans la tte de quelqu'un)...

----------


## LooserBoy

> Enfin bon, si on pouvait viter de trop dvier du sujet original (les chansons qui restent en tte et les manires de mettre une chanson dans la tte de quelqu'un)...


Une qui me prend tient depuis quelque temps la tte avec le matraquage mdiatique dont on est victime:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8"]LMFAO - Party Rock Anthem[/ame]

Every Day, I'm shuffling... ouais, c'est a, ce serait plutt suffering...

----------


## Lyche

> T'as des gens qui parlent vraiment trs fort, d'autres qui mettent la musique  fond sans couteurs (), d'autres qui sont vraiment sans gne. T'en as mme, si t'as des gens qui leur font comprendre gentiment qu'ils dpassent les bornes, ils leur rpondent qu'ils n'ont qu' changer de wagon. Il faut vraiment le voir pour le croire !
> 
> Enfin bon, si on pouvait viter de trop dvier du sujet original (les chansons qui restent en tte et les manires de mettre une chanson dans la tte de quelqu'un)...


ouaip, j'ai vcu a l'an dernier, un type avec du Ra (musique que je n'aime pas du tout) qui avait a  fond sur son portable et sans couteurs, on lui a demand de baisser le son il nous a carrment insult et menac... J'tais de bonne humeur ce jour l, mais j'avais du contondant dans les mains... j'aurais pas hsit une seconde dans un mauvais jour..

----------


## pcaboche

> ouaip, j'ai vcu a l'an dernier, un type avec du Ra (musique que je n'aime pas du tout) qui avait a  fond sur son portable et sans couteurs, on lui a demand de baisser le son il nous a carrment insult et menac... J'tais de bonne humeur ce jour l, mais j'avais du contondant dans les mains... j'aurais pas hsit une seconde dans un mauvais jour..


Et le pire, c'est qu'avec les camras dans le bus, aprs c'est encore toi qui est accus d'aggression. Et comme ceux qui coutent du Ra sont souvent d'origine trangre, on va en plus dire que c'est une aggression  caractre raciste.  ::roll:: 

Ca c'est l'Europe : t'as que le droit de te faire emm**d, de fermer ta gu**le et de payer si tu fais un pas de travers.

Enfin bon, heureusement qu'on a encore le droit d'couter des chansons qui restent dans la tte...  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> Et le pire, c'est qu'avec les camras dans le bus, aprs c'est encore toi qui est accus d'aggression. Et comme ceux qui coutent du Ra sont souvent d'origine trangre, on va en plus dire que c'est une aggression  caractre raciste. 
> 
> Ca c'est l'Europe : t'as que le droit de te faire emm**d, de fermer ta gu**le et de payer si tu fais un pas de travers.
> 
> Enfin bon, heureusement qu'on a encore le droit d'couter des chansons qui restent dans la tte...


Oui, depuis que ce n'est plus le gouvernement qui s'occupe de ce genre de cas mais les associations pseudo reprsentatives d'une catgorie et qui monte au crneau pour porter plainte pour que les tabous se retrouvent partout et en profiter pour s'en mettre pleins les poches au passage... Il est beau notre monde  ::calim2::

----------


## tchize_

> Et le pire, c'est qu'avec les camras dans le bus, aprs c'est encore toi qui est accus d'aggression.


Ha ouais mais non, si tu fais a, tu descend au premier arrt, pas con non plus  ::): 



> Enfin bon, heureusement qu'on a encore le droit d'couter des chansons qui restent dans la tte...


Oui mais pas trop fort alors, parce que les thailandais ils aiment pas quand tu fais du bruit dans le bus

----------


## Elepole

Jespre que vous aller me pardonnez de reposter ce satan chat encore une fois, mais la sa vaut vraiment le coup :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaEmCFiNqP0&"]Jazz remix nyan cat[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> Oui mais pas trop fort alors, parce que les thailandais ils aiment pas quand tu fais du bruit dans le bus


En Thalande, c'est le bus qui fait du bruit.  ::aie:: 

Par contre, quand tu prends le Skytrain  Bangkok, les gens sont super calmes, respectueux, ils ne foutent pas le bordel. Et en plus, c'est super propre.

----------


## tchize_

> Jespre que vous aller me pardonnez de reposter ce satan chat encore une fois


en parlant de chat

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUFWvAvB0No"]YouTube        - &#x202a;ALF- Tu n'es plus un chat&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

> En Thalande, c'est le bus qui fait du bruit. 
> 
> Par contre, quand tu prends le Skytrain  Bangkok, les gens sont super calmes, respectueux, ils ne foutent pas le bordel. Et en plus, c'est super propre.


pour rester dans le thme...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uXWmkliLhA"]YouTube        - &#x202a;Le Petit Train - Rbus - ORTF&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> pour rester dans le thme...
> 
> YouTube        - &#x202a;Le Petit Train - Rbus - ORTF&#x202c;&rlm;


Excellent !  ::lol::   ::bravo::

----------


## minnesota

> en parlant de chat


pfff, petit joueur  ::mouarf:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjTUzjyuj08"]&#x202a;Tlchat - Saison 1 - Episode complet&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

Sinon dans le genre spcial

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27SBbGOxoRg"]&#x202a;dallas gnrique&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZnertG7qoI"]&#x202a;Croisire s&#39;amuse la   Gnrique dbut   MQ&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

Et une plutt cool

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1hudw_le-juge-et-le-pilote-generique_shortfilms"]Dailymotion - Le Juge et le Pilote - Generique - une vido Cinma@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x1hudw@@AMEPARAM@@x1hudw[/ame]

----------


## Elepole

Bon, j'ai dj poster du Kassav' ... mais voila, quand je commence avec Kassav' je n'arrive plus a finir, donc en voila quelqu'une de plus:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdSeTKzJOEw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdSeTKzJOEw[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz9B3IEwTH4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz9B3IEwTH4[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWVud8LEBt8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWVud8LEBt8[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=474r23eE5Iw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=474r23eE5Iw[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYfVKr6Dw_Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYfVKr6Dw_Y[/ame]

Bon je marrte la ou on va dire que je spam  ::aie:: 
Je n'est malheureusement pas russit a trouver leur premire musique, premire musique qui inventt le Zouk. Kassav' est probablement l'un des groupe a la plus grande longvit possible, sa fait plus de 30 qui sont en scne  :8O:  et sa va manifestement continuer encore longtemps ... (sa me fout limite les jeton que j'adore un groupe qui est ne 10 ans avant moi)

----------


## pcaboche

Pour retrouver de la bonne musique, il faut parfois prendre sa machine  remonter dans le temps.

Petit retour dans les annes 90:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqHQ_wWbG9Y"]&#x202a;Outhere Brothers - Boom Boom Boom Official Video&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

Combien de gens ont dans l-dessus sans en comprendre les paroles ?  ::lol:: 



> Girl your booty is so round
> I just wanna lay you down
> Let me take you from behind
> I wont cum until its time
> But if I cannot sleep with you
> Maybe I can have a taste
> Put your nani on my tongue
> And your booty﻿ on my face



Toujours dans les annes 90:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k"]&#x202a;Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

Et toujours des paroles assez oses:



> (Do it now)
> You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals 
> So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel 
> (Do it again now)
> You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals 
> So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel 
> (Gettin' horny now)



Heureusement, de temps en temps, quelques publicitaires nous ressortent de bons classiques, comme dans une rcente pub pour une boisson gazeuse qui nous fait (re)dcouvrir un tub de Run-DMC de 1984 :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLGWQfK-6DY"]&#x202a;RUN-DMC vs. Jason Nevins - It's Like That&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

Je ne sais pas si a vous est dj arriv, quand votre patron vous demande quelque chose de techniquement irralisable ou compltement idiot, et qu'il vous demande pourquoi a ne marchera pas, de lui rpondre en chantant : "Don't ask me because I don't know why, but it's like that, and that's the way it is!". Mythique.

----------


## pseudocode

Ah, les annes 80... Bonne dcennie pour les rengaines et les clips kitchs  ::D: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Sy_3K6HUyE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Sy_3K6HUyE[/ame]

----------


## tchize_

fume c'est du belge

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2SwTMOOYGs"]&#x202a;Benny B. Mais vous tes fous ! Clip (Haute qualit / High quality video)&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmeCq50sFFg"]&#x202a;Pleasure game - Le dormeur&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EcjWd-O4jI"]&#x202a;Technotronic - Pump Up The Jam&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdcH5I_7wXM"]&#x202a;Les Gauff&#39; - Diarrhe&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Elepole

Puisqu'il faut remonter dans le temps:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh03YXzvDF4&fmt=18"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh03YXzvDF4&fmt=18[/ame]

L'une des mes musique prfr, un enfer a jouer au piano (pour moi, mais en fait c'est l'une des plus facile de Chopin  ::calim2::  ), mais un plaisir infini pour l'oreille.

Et non, j'ai jou ni a Eternal Sonata ni a Halo 3. Je suis juste un fan de Chopin (et des mal de doigt qu'il me donne  ::aie::  )

Sinon, quand je saurais joue la suivante jaurais rgler le problme que j'ai avec ma main gauche qui est bien moins entrain que la droite:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi5VTBdKbFM&"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi5VTBdKbFM&[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> Je suis juste un fan de Chopin (et des ma*ux* de doigt qu'il me donne  )


Et moi, je suis fan de la langue Franaise.  :;): 

Je n'aime pas qu'on corche le pluriel de "mal".
Le pire, c'est quand j'entends des gens dire "mal" au lieu de "maux" dans l'expression "j'ai un de ces maux de tte".


Quelques pluriels irrguliers :
"un mal" -> "des maux", "un bail" -> "des baux", "un ail" -> "des aulx"

Par contre:
"un trou sale" -> ?

Et pour finir la leon, n'oubliez jamais qu'une femme enceinte ne doit jamais acheter d'ail, de peur qu'en route elle ne perde les aulx...  :;):

----------


## minnesota

> Par contre:
> "un trou sale" -> ?


*des trous sots*  ??
*des trousseaux* ??


P.-S.
Pens  voter quand mme, j'ai l'impression qui y'a que moi qui le fait  ::?:

----------


## tchize_

pour les fans de bires belges: un Orval, deux Orvaulx  ::aie:: 

Sinon, des ails, c'est aussi valable :p

----------


## pcaboche

> pour les fans de bires belges: un Orval, deux Orvaulx


Et si tu bois trop de bire, tu finis la tte dans le canival ? (ben oui : "un canival" -> ???  ::aie:: )

----------


## Elepole

> Et moi, je suis fan de la langue Franaise.


Et moi je la dteste  ::aie::  malheureusement on ne choisit pas sa langue maternel  ::cry::

----------


## pcaboche

> Et moi je la dteste  malheureusement on ne choisit pas sa langue maternel*le*


 ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

> Et moi je la dteste.  Malheureusement on ne choisit pas sa langue maternelle


 ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## tumoo

> Et moi je la dteste.  Malheureusement, on ne choisit pas sa langue maternelle


 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Syphochaos

> Et moi je la dteste.  Malheureusement on ne choisit pas sa langue maternelle.


 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## darkcrift

> Envoy par Elepole
> Et moi je la dteste. Malheureusement, on ne choisit pas sa langue maternelle.


Si les correcteurs oublient les corrections prcdentes on va faire une boucle infini... ::calim2:: 

Sinon pour revenir sur le sujet, en ce moment moi j'ai celle-l en tte.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ljgzwZbxN0&feature=BFa&list=PL083A463BB07FF18C&index=51"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ljgzwZbxN0&feature=BFa&list=PL083A463BB07FF18C&index=51[/ame]

----------


## Auteur

> Et moi*,* je la dteste.  Malheureusement, on ne choisit pas sa langue maternelle.


 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> 


quand on y pense, on a quand mme d s'y reprendre  5 fois pour corriger la phrase  ::aie:: 


on n'est pas encore prts pour faire la dicte de Pivot

----------


## tchize_

> Quand on y pense, on a quand mme d s'y reprendre  5 fois pour corriger la phrase.





> On n'est pas encore prts pour faire la dicte de Pivot.


Je confirme!

----------


## Elepole

> quand on y pense, on a quand mme d s'y reprendre  5 fois pour corriger la phrase 
> 
> 
> on n'est pas encore prts pour faire la dicte de Pivot


C'est surtout que je suis un cas spcial, a lcole j'ai fais une fois plus de 100 phautes dans une dicte de 50 mots  ::aie::  (et ctait a une poque ou j'essayais vraiment de pas faire de fautes)

----------


## tchize_

> C'est surtout que je suis un cas spcial,  lcole j'ai fais une fois plus de 100 fautes dans une dicte de 50 mots  (et ctait  une poque o j'essayais vraiment de ne pas faire de fautes)


Qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Robin56

> Qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse!


Une autre, une autre Elepole !  ::P:

----------


## Elepole

Le "phaute" ctait volontaire hein  :;): 


Les autre non  ::mouarf:: 

Et encore, je vous dit pas si j'y allais sans le correcteur de Firefox (le pauvre, il soufre)

En fait, on tait pas cens parl musique ? :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfS5bjfKwLE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfS5bjfKwLE[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> (le pauvre, il soufre)




 ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> En fait, on n'tait pas cens parler musique ? :


Non.  ::aie:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAwWPadFsOA"]&#x202a;Mortal Kombat Theme Song 1 Original&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

L'original (ou presque  ::P: )

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50P_YFSSkNc"]&#x202a;2 Unlimited - Twilight Zone&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]


(apprciez les chorgraphies  ::D: )

----------


## Elepole

J'ai dcider de faire vieux, mais pas aussi extrme que Chopin:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsX4M-by5OY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsX4M-by5OY[/ame]

Vous pouvez pas imaginer la tte de mes camarde de classe lorsque j'etait au collge quand je me mettais a chantonner sa ... absolument personne de mon age ne connaissait cette chanson avant que j'arrive en premire (la classe ou certain finissent par se cultiver)

Aller, mme poque et mme compositeur mais interprte fminine:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai2As4XFZDY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai2As4XFZDY[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

J'aurais ajout "Initials BB" et sa reprise du thme de la Symphonie du Nouveau Monde... Ca reste bien dans la tte ce petit mouvement aux violons !  ::scarymov::

----------


## LooserBoy

Voila que je m'absente quelques jours et personne ne relve:



> Sinon, quand je saurais jouer la suivante, jaurais rgl le problme que j'ai avec ma main gauche qui est bien moins entraine que la droite


Change de main de temps en temps...
 ::dehors::

----------


## Elepole

> "Initials BB"


Voila ! J'avais oublier son nom (honte a moi):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuZklVrHspM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuZklVrHspM[/ame]

----------


## giragu03

Un petit peu plus rcent, mais dans le genre refrain qui reste en tte, je la trouve pas mal : Linda De Suza "Tiroli tirola"
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufHUUQ3UClo&feature=related"]&#x202a;Linda De Suza ( Tiroli Tirola ) 1980&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Bon sifflotage...   ::whistle:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RN55_l2gNU"]&#x202a;Le grand blond avec une chaussure noire (1972) Opening Titles&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## minnesota

ha ha :  ::mrgreen:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd5H1R-dkJI"]&#x202a;la 7me compagnie&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

et une scne mythique  ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf:: 

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x25xai_la-7eme-compagnie-saucisson-a-l-ail_fun"]Dailymotion - La 7eme compagnie - Saucisson a l'ail - une vido Comdie et Humour@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x25xai@@AMEPARAM@@x25xai[/ame]

une autre  ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 

Edit:  noter que le mec ferait un super bon dveloppeur  ::mouarf:: 

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x26nr3_la-7eme-compagnie-boum-le-pont_shortfilms"]Dailymotion - La 7me compagnie (Boum le pont) - une vido Cinma@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x26nr3@@AMEPARAM@@x26nr3[/ame]

----------


## minnesota

Salut, 

Juste pour la mlodie, parce que le clip pas terrible. a m'est revenu lorsque cette musique est passe pendant un film. Et bonnes vacances  ceux qui en profitent. Les autres, on se rveille  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche



----------


## pseudocode

Dans le mme genre

----------


## Lyche

oui,  on a a aussi




Je vous passe la lambada ou tout autre "tube de l't"  ::ccool::

----------


## pcaboche

> Je vous passe la lambada ou tout autre "tube de l't"


Ouais mais non, s'te plait...  ::aie::

----------


## herfrayg

> Ouais mais non, s'te plait...


Comment peux t'on refuser lorsque c'est si gentiment demand !

----------


## minnesota

Y'a encore des doublons l, j'en suis presque sr.

----------


## Lyche

> Y'a encore des doublons l, j'en suis presque sr.


14pages de chansons pourrites  ::aie::  je prfre viter de toutes les relires  ::ptdr:: 

Qui m'a moinss sur la maccarna  ::cry::   ::(:  ::(:  ::(:

----------


## pcaboche

> Y'a encore des doublons l, j'en suis presque sr.


Dragostea din tei, on l'a mise... en version Thalandaise ! (ici)

(et c'est quelqu'un en Thalande qui met la version originale...  ::fou:: )

----------


## beuzy

_"je suis le chef cochon, j'ai la queue en tire-bouchon..._

----------


## minnesota

> Dragostea din tei, on l'a mise... en version Thalandaise ! (ici)


Mince, avec ton lien, je suis tomb sur la page spciale 10 heures by Elepole, 
on en sort difficilement indemne  ::marteau::

----------


## Elepole

> Mince, avec ton lien, je suis tomb sur la page spciale 10 heures by Elepole, 
> on en sort difficilement indemne


Merci du compliment  ::mouarf:: 

Y'a une certaine blonde que je peux pas couter (Britney machin) mais quelqu'un a russit a faire un truc bien d'une de ses chanson:

----------


## bernard59139

je n'ai pas regard toutes les pages; 
cette chanson.... coin coin

----------


## pcaboche

> je n'ai pas regard toutes les pages;


C'est pas bien. Toute personne qui sera prise  poster des doublons sera condamne  manger des durians jusqu' ce que mort s'ensuive (ce qui peut durer assez longtemps...)

Au fait, un durian, c'est un fruit qui ressemble  a :



Originaire d'Asie, il sent tellement mauvais qu'il est banni des lieux publics l-bas :

----------


## tchize_

parait que a tourne en boucle l bas en plus dixit un collgue qui a visit  ::aie::

----------


## Elepole

> parait que a tourne en boucle l bas en plus dixit un collgue qui a visit


Thanks, les grottes de han sont maintenant sur ma black liste  ::aie::

----------


## herfrayg

> C'est pas bien. Toute personne qui sera prise  poster des doublons sera condamne  manger des durians jusqu' ce que mort s'ensuive (ce qui peut durer assez longtemps...)
> 
> Au fait, un durian, c'est un fruit qui ressemble  a :
> 
> 
> 
> Originaire d'Asie, il sent tellement mauvais qu'il est banni des lieux publics l-bas :


En as-tu dj mang ? Je ne pense pas lol, car c'est dlicieux (un lger gout amer/sucr, un rgal...)
C'est pas manger des durians qui serait un supplice insoutenable, plutt vivre au milieu de durians.
Pour terminer avec les anecdotes sur ce fruit, en plus d'tre interdits dans les aroports, il provoque aussi de rgulires engueulades sur les marchs (ou quand un vendeur de durians dcide de s'installer  ct d'un fleuriste par exemple...)

----------


## pcaboche

> En as-tu dj mang ?


J'ai essay. Le problme, c'est que j'ai le nez trop prs de la bouche...  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

Comme beaucoup, c'est plus ou moins le bordel sur les disques durs  ::aie::  avec des morceaux et clips parpills un peu partout. Je me suis fait un petit script pour une lecture alatoire des fichiers et je redcouvre de trs belles musiques que j'avais compltement oublies. Parmi celles-l, une superbe qui vous fera certainement rappeler une pub, j'y avais droit  chaque fois au cinma, d'ailleurs c'est grce  cette dernire que je l'ai dcouverte :




(que de beaux souvenirs cette pelouse verte)


Et deux autres morceaux, en live, dont la premire partie est une reprise pour le moins originale.

----------


## Ivelios

La chanson qui me reste en tte : 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEhy-RXkNo0
Et le fameux : "Rhum pomme pomme pomme"

----------


## minnesota

> "Rhum pomme pomme pomme"


a c'est de la lyrics  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon elle a la cote grave la rihanna en ce moment. Elle est mme passe devant la gaga.

----------


## Sunchaser

La chanson qui me reste en tte ?
Trs simple, et affreusement hypnotisant: http://www.gtv-land.com/generique-95...-ocean-la.html

----------


## pcaboche

Le pire : travailler dans une entreprise qui est plus ou moins dans la finance, et se retrouver avec ce morceau en tte toute la journe...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Le pire : travailler dans une entreprise qui est plus ou moins dans la finance, et se retrouver avec ce morceau en tte toute la journe...
> 
> Tang Dynasty - Internationale      - YouTube


La, a relve du sadisme ...

----------


## tchize_

j'arrive pas  chopper une version audio du truc, mais j'ai a en tte depuis le film de captain america que je viens d'aller voir:




> Je m'souviens de m'jonnesse
>  Que quand j'tois gamin
>  Avec branme d'tendresse
>  Et m'petit air calin
>  Au son d'enne vieille romance,
>  Je m'faisois dormi.
>  Pa m'man pleine d'esprence
>  Sur un air favori
>  Euss'n air la j'm l'rappelle
> ...

----------


## pcaboche

> La, a relve du sadisme ...


Non, ce qui relve vraiment du sadisme, c'est de travailler pour un chef qui, lorsque tu lui explique que c'est techniquement impossible de faire rentrer le rond dans le carr, te rpond un truc du genre : _"et bien t'as qu' prendre un plus gros marteau et tapper plus fort ! Tu veux que je te trouve une formation pour que tu puisse faire rentrer le rond dans le carr ?"_
 ::evilred:: 

Ajoutez  cela un environnement de travail dans lequel on applique le principe de Dilbert et...

RHAAAAAAaaaaaarrrrr....
------,----------------------




Mais bon, c'est une autre histoire...




> j'arrive pas  chopper une version audio du truc, mais j'ai a en tte depuis le film de captain america que je viens d'aller voir:







Pas trouv mieux...

----------


## Ltitia

bonjour  tous,
aujourd'hui dans une salle d'attente, je me suis surprise  fredonner la berceuse du roi et l'oiseau que j'ai dans la tte depuis des jours. Misre.  ::cry:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxP_KsCA29g"]La berceuse[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> Plus haut j'avais quelque peu_ critiqu la pop Corenne .... mal m'en pris, maintenant j'arrive plus  m'en passer


C'est marrant, maintenant  chaque fois que je fois un girl's band coren, je pense  toi.  ::lol:: 

Je suis tomb sur cette chanson il y a un moment, mais j'ai mis un peu de temps  trouver le nom du groupe.

Maintenant que je l'ai retrouve, je te ddicace cette chanson. Enjoy !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z2bDaHlEqs"]Nobody WonderGirls ??      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est marrant, maintenant  chaque fois que je fois un girl's band coren, je pense  toi.


pas mieux.  ::aie:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhseD2tRLUY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhseD2tRLUY[/ame]


(c'est tellement.. hum... bien.. qu'on dirait une parodie)

----------


## Barsy

Tout a me rappelle les Morning Musume que j'coutais en fin de lyce (que voulez-vous, j'assume ma priode Otaku  ::aie:: )

a doit avoir une dizaine d'annes :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh695gSiwo8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh695gSiwo8[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_xkQAxyf-o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_xkQAxyf-o[/ame]

En fait, la Kpop n'a fait que copier sur la Jpop  ::P:

----------


## minnesota

Vos girls band l, j'accroche pas. 
Mais un petit Kesenai Tsumi d'une Nina Kitade un peu djante, je dis pas non  ::D: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqY5iRjg9jk"]Kesenai Tsumi ending 1 Full Metal  Alchemist      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## tchize_

tiens en parlant d'anime, hop, je me repointe :p
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uofwuw81gMg"]Earth Girl Arjuna - Kai Tracid      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Gecko

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e71XLArGjeQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e71XLArGjeQ[/ame]

----------


## Elepole

> C'est marrant, maintenant  chaque fois que je vois un girl's band coren, je pense  toi.


Moi a chaque fois que je vois un girl's band coren j'ai envie d'aller en Core.

Anyway, je dois faire une ptite vido de propagande pour mon clan, j'ai donc cherch une musique bien, et depuis jcoute c'est deux truc en boucle:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRLdhFVzqt4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRLdhFVzqt4[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9DO1U1U5Rc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9DO1U1U5Rc[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

[quote=Elepole;6225128]


> C'est marrant, maintenant  chaque fois que je vois un girl's band coren, je pense  toi.


Non je t'assure, ce n'est pas une erreur. Pour une raison inexplicable, je me retrouve parfois  crire comme si j'afais l'accent "Alssassien".  ::aie:: 

Et pour une raison inexplicable, l'autre jour je me suis retrouv avec en tte le refrain "Pandi Panda, petit ourson de Chine..."  :8O: 

Bien que ce soit le sujet appropri, j'ai dcid de ne pas mettre de lien sur la vido. Il y a des limites, quand mme...

----------


## Ivelios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYqjeB7Q-g4"]IKE IKE[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

> IKE IKE


La chorgraphie  :8O:  !

Je me demande comment elles ont fait pour ne pas se mettre des baffes mutuellement durant le tournage de cette vido.  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> La chorgraphie  !
> 
> Je me demande comment elles ont fait pour ne pas se mettre des baffes mutuellement durant le tournage de cette vido.


Coupe le son et mets par dessus la vido le gnrique de l'mission de Vronique et Davina (Tou Tou Tou You Tou )   ::ptdr::

----------


## hardkey

J'ai vu cette vido il y a quelques temps chez un pote et, je n'arrive pas  me sortir cette salet de chanson de la tte.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_cikTgwMXY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_cikTgwMXY[/ame]

Bon, faut avouer qu'elle est marrante quand mme  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## minnesota

On dirait un ancien de "Blur".

----------


## messier79

Alez, je vais en traumatiser certain(e)s, mais bon...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_yHVBqwLI0"]Chaud cacao      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## tchize_

a m'est revenu ce matin en me brossant les dents.

 ::mrgreen::  <-- elles sont propres maintenant!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSPWkus1nsw"]La cicrane et la froumi HD      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## MrBoo

Allez savoir pourquoi, ce matin je me suis rveill avec cette chanson dans la tte....
(C'est grave docteur?  ::mouarf:: )



 ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

> Allez savoir pourquoi, ce matin je me suis rveill avec cette chanson dans la tte....
> (C'est grave docteur? )


tu veux une rponse  ta question ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tchize_

C'est la fte  ma copine qui joue  a 

http://games.adultswim.com/robot-uni...line-game.html

----------


## Elepole

Vous reprendrez bien encore une couche de j-pop avec le concert le plus vue de youtube avec plus de 9milions de vue :




a fait vibrez mon petit cur de geek  ::love::

----------


## tchize_

Bluffant, c'est quoi la technique, projection sur une glace?

----------


## pseudocode

> Bluffant, c'est quoi la technique, projection sur une glace?


Ca m'a l'air d'tre de la rtro projection sur une vitre (holographic rear projection). 

On voit les faisceaux des 2 lasers  travers la projection quand ca filme de face. Et on voit la grande vitre  0:35.

----------


## Elepole

Donc, cette jeune chanteuse rpond au doux nom de Miku Hatsune ,elle a 16 ans, sa voie est synthtiser grce au software Vocaloid 2. En fait, le studio qui a cre cette sound bank pour Vocaloid 2 a penser que cre juste une banque de son ne serait pas suffisant, et donc ils ont carrment cre le perso qui va avec, ne pensant pas que Miku deviendrait un personnage culte. En gros, ils ont cre la premire vrai star virtuel. Elle a fait les frais d'un certain nombre de meme sur l'internet (elle est entre autre la premire chanteuse du nyan cat, mme si la version connue de tous actuellement est chant par Momone Momo, une autre voie virtuel  ::aie::  )

----------


## pcaboche

> Donc, cette jeune chanteuse rpond au doux nom de Miku Hatsune ,elle a 16 ans, sa voie est synthtiser grce au software Vocaloid 2. En fait, le studio qui a cre cette sound bank pour Vocaloid 2 a penser que cre juste une banque de son ne serait pas suffisant, et donc ils ont carrment cre le perso qui va avec, ne pensant pas que Miku deviendrait un personnage culte. En gros, ils ont cre la premire vrai star virtuel. Elle a fait les frais d'un certain nombre de meme sur l'internet (elle est entre autre la premire chanteuse du nyan cat, mme si la version connue de tous actuellement est chant par Momone Momo, une autre voie virtuel  )


Ouais mais c'est nul, c'est beaucoup trop asseptis.

Quitte  faire une star virtuelle, autant la rendre aussi raliste que possible : qu'elle parte en dsintox, qu'elle finisse pas un concert parce que trop bourre et qu'on la retrouve inanime chez elle  27 ans.

En plus, vu que c'est une star virtuelle, c'est pas comme si c'tait difficile d'en recrer une nouvelle :


```

```

Mais bon, dans la ralit, on cr rarement des stars de toutes pices, on prfre implmenter le pattern Prototype : on prend une star existante, on en fait un clone dont on change quelques variables et on dit que c'est nouveau :



> var myNewStar = AmyCaveAVin.Clone();


L ils se sont gourrs : ils ont pas fait un clone d' AmyCaveAVin, il ont fait une copie de JustImbiber. Malgr le nom, c'est pas le mme degr d'alcool...

----------


## Elepole

> Ouais mais c'est nul, c'est beaucoup trop asseptis.
> 
> Quitte  faire une star virtuelle, autant la rendre aussi raliste que possible : qu'elle finisse pas un concert parce que trop bourre et qu'on la retrouve inanime chez elle  27 ans.



C'est surfait tout ca, Miku, elle, elle finit pas un concert car elle a attrap un virus informatique:




Et on pourra pas la retrouv inanim a 27 ans car .... Miku aura ternellement 16 ans !

----------


## pcaboche

> Et on pourra pas la retrouv inanim a 27 ans car .... Miku aura ternellement 16 ans !


Oui... et c'est justement a le problme...  ::mrgreen:: 

(pourquoi subitement je me mets  penser  "L'Homme Bicentenaire", d'Isaac Asimov ?  ::koi:: )

----------


## Invit

> C'est surfait tout ca, Miku, elle, elle finit pas un concert car elle a attrap un virus informatique:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVRJQ...eature=related
> 
> Et on pourra pas la retrouv inanim a 27 ans car .... Miku aura ternellement 16 ans !


C'est aussi insipide que la Star'Ac donc dans 6 mois, elle sera aussi oublie.

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est surfait tout ca, Miku, elle, elle finit pas un concert car elle a attrap un virus informatique


Y a un code a taper pour avoir la version Hentai ?  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

Salut

Voici une artiste, La Roux, que je connais depuis longtemps maintenant et dont j'apprcie pratiquement toutes les musiques, c'est assez rare pour le signaler. Comme beaucoup, je trouve que les remix c'est pas toujours a, mais en voici un de "In For The Kill" particulirement russi.

*La version originale* 




et bien sr *le Remix*




Y'a un passage dans le remix trop classe, je sais pas si vous trouverez celui auquel je pense  :8-):

----------


## tchize_

> Salut
> 
> Voici une artiste, La Roux, que je connais depuis longtemps maintenant et dont j'apprcie pratiquement toutes les musiques


Merci pour le lien, j'avais oubli que je connaissais a  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

> Y a un code a taper pour avoir la version Hentai ?


Il faut installer le mod Hot Coffee de GTA San Andreas.

Ou alors tu fais comme avec les Sims 2 (avec un mod, un cheat, ou simplement en ditant des textures).

----------


## pseudocode

Les remix, c'est trop bien...






... ou pas.  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Les remix, c'est trop bien...
> (...)
> ... ou pas.


C'est clair !

Des fois on se demande comment on est pass de _"en pleurant elle est partie, me laissant seul et sans son amour"_...




_"vas-y, bouge ton boule sur l'dancefloor pendant qu'j'me la pte, que j'montre ma sale tronche et que j'fais d'la pub pour des bagnoles de luxe et des diams"_





Pour info, environ 30 ans sparent les 2 versions.

----------


## minnesota

> Merci pour le lien, j'avais oubli que je connaissais a


En plus, je kiffe trop sa coupe. Je cherche  me faire la mme, 
mais la pousse est lente...  ::(:  mais je patiente  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nako_lito

une musique que j'apprcie tout particulirement, j'ai mis bcp de temps avant de retrouver l'artiste et le nom.
Dieu cra Shazam !! Amen

----------


## tchize_

deux pour le prix d'un

----------


## minnesota

> une musique que j'apprcie tout particulirement, j'ai mis bcp de temps avant de retrouver l'artiste et le nom.


Lady d'Arbanville : Excellent, un +1 bien mrit. 

J'ai l'impression qui y'a que moi qui mets des +1 dans cette discussion  ::(:

----------


## tchize_

> Lady d'Arbanville : Excellent, un +1 bien mrit. 
> 
> J'ai l'impression qui y'a que moi qui mets des +1 dans cette discussion


Pasque les +1 sont pas pris en compte dans la taverne donc tout le monde s'en fou  ::D:

----------


## pseudocode

> Pasque les +1 sont pas pris en compte dans la taverne donc tout le monde s'en fou


Et puis mettre +1 sur du nyancat, ca ncessite une remise en cause de mes valeurs personnelles.  ::P:

----------


## Auteur

> Lady d'Arbanville : Excellent, un +1 bien mrit. 
> 
> J'ai l'impression qui y'a que moi qui mets des +1 dans cette discussion


 ::calin::  j'ai mis +1 sur ton message


Allez ! Votez +1 sur le message de minnesota (a vous ne rapportera rien et  lui non plus  ::aie:: )

----------


## tchize_

J'ai gliss, chef!  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> une musique que j'apprcie tout particulirement, j'ai mis bcp de temps avant de retrouver l'artiste et le nom.
> Dieu cra Shazam !! Amen 
> 
> Lady d'Arbanville


Excellent !!

J'ai mis +1 aussi. D'ailleurs, peut importe que les +1 soit comptabiliss ou pas dans les statistiques du posteur, le but principal de cette fonctionnalit est, je suppose, de montrer si l'on est d'accord ou pas par le contenu d'un message. Je doute que les administrateurs de dvp l'aient mis en place dans le but de faire un "kikimeter".

----------


## minnesota

Ben oui, au moins comme a on voit clairement les musique ou vido qui sont apprcis.

----------


## minnesota

> J'ai gliss, chef!


c'est la faute  Tassin  ::mouarf::

----------


## RomainVALERI

Nostalgie...quand tu nous tiens... ^^


Summer on the beach !  :8-):   ::mouarf:: 

Et... hop Yves Mourousi, comme a direct sans explications. J'adore ce thread  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nako_lito



----------


## pseudocode

> Et... hop Yves Mourousi, comme a direct sans explications. J'adore ce thread


Rhoo... j'avais oubli a. Merci.  ::heart:: 

Dans le mme genre:

----------


## minnesota

> Super musique d'un de mes films culte !


Ben, on va peut tre en profiter pour passer aux musiques d'motions tiens :




Adagio_for_Strings

----------


## Elepole

Et hop, nouveau virement de genre, mais pas asiatique cette fois:

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

En fait je recherche de la musique du style Electro Swing a vous parle ?
Un truc du style Parov Stelar-Libella Swing.
J'ai din une fois dans un restaurant  Lourdes et ils ne passaient que de a.
Par contre j'ai dj tap electro swing sur google (et aussi google vido).
En fait ce sont des musiques d'lectro swing qui reprennent les grand classiques du swing et peut-tre mme du jazz, mais version lectro vous voyez ?

Si vous en connaissez je suis preneur...

PS : inutile de nommer Caravan Palace je connais aussi mdr  :;): 

Merci  vous bonne journe. Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## pseudocode

> Si vous en connaissez je suis preneur...


nu-jazz

 :;):

----------


## Invit

C'est pas du tout a dsol. Ce que je cherche est plutt du style musiques des annes 30-50 mais reprises version boum-boum (de l'clectro quoi).

Quelque chose qui se situe dans la ligne de Parov Stelar, Yolanda be Cool-We no speak americano ou encore Caravan Palace.

Vous voyez le style ?

EDIT : en fait je viens  l'instant de tlphoner au restau chez qui j'ai entendu les musique et la dame m'a dit qu'il passaient une radio de canal satt  ::(: 
Me voil bien avanc...

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est pas du tout a dsol. Ce que je cherche est plutt du style musiques des annes 30-50 mais reprises version boum-boum (de l'clectro quoi).
> 
> Quelque chose qui se situe dans la ligne de Parov Stelar, Yolanda be Cool-We no speak americano ou encore Caravan Palace.
> 
> Vous voyez le style ?


 ::koi::  ? bah c'est de l'lectro swing. Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu as pas trouv sur google ?

Analogik, Gramophonedzie, Nunzi & Rohin, JFTH, Jazzbit, Sir Cosmic, Tape Five, etc. etc. etc.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIFmQiBft2Q&playnext=1&list=PL20784B09DA54FBB3[/ame]

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Bah si je connais mais a ce qu'ils passait  leur radio c'tait d'autres musiques mais sans les titres ou au moins les artistes je n'irai pas bien loin.
C'est sympa  toi mais bah tant pis ne t'embtes pas pour moi de toute faon cette qute me prendra le temps qu'il faudra mais j'y arriverai  :;): 
Bon week-end  vous toutes et tous.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

En fait je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai zapp _Lyre Le Temps-Hold The Night_ elle est gniale cette musique.
Alors voil a s'est un peu clairci pour moi : j'ai trouv quelques titres depuis.
Les voicis :
=> Lyre Le Temps-Hold The Night (merci pseudocode)
=> Swing Republic-Peas & Rice (feat. Count Basie, Jimmy Rushing)
=> DKS-Sing With A Swing
=> Caravan Palace-Dragons
=> Caravan Palace-Jolie Coquine
=> Parov Stelar-Libella Swing
=> Parov Stelar-Booty Swing
=> Parov Stelar-The Paris Swing Box
=> Yolanda Be Cool-We No Speak Americano
=> Dirty Honkers-Ginger Bread Man

Si vous en connaissez d'autres, surtout n'hsitez pas.

Bonne soire. Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## pseudocode

> Si vous en connaissez d'autres, surtout n'hsitez pas.
> 
> Bonne soire. Cordialement, Gizmo.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7YGy6pybKU[/ame]

(en plus elle est bien prise de tte, histoire d'tre raccord avec la discussion  ::P: )

----------


## Invit

Celle-l est pas mal aussi.
Merci pseudocode.
J'essaierai de coder avec tout a un jour, histoire de voir si les ides fusent, si le code coule tout seul...

Bonne soire. Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Doksuri

pour moi, ca a ete "mon petit oiseau"... le jour ou l'episode de kaamelott est passe a la tv (donc ca remonte hein xD), j'ai eu l'air dans la tete pendant 6mois.... j'en pouvais plus

----------


## tchize_

Il n'y avait qu' demander  ::): 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfOuvP5NUDM[/ame]

----------


## Lyche

> Il n'y avait qu' demander 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfOuvP5NUDM


C'est pas sympa de ta part a  :8O:

----------


## Nako_lito

Tout le monde me remerciera d'avoir post cette musique  ::D: 

Votre vie de mlomane s'arrte donc ici  :;): 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_cikTgwMXY"]The best song in the world[/ame]

----------


## Doksuri

> Il n'y avait qu' demander


ca ne me fait plus rien.... je l'ai trop hummum (ca existe ce mot ? xD)
par contre... ca risque d'en embeter d'autres  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

> Tout le monde me remerciera d'avoir post cette musique


a a dj t post... et c'est toujours aussi pas bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## Elepole

Pas Doroth, NOOOOOOONNNNN !!!!

*Activation du systme de dfense anti-Doroth*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwF40sYehOw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwF40sYehOw[/ame]

----------


## Barsy

> Pas Doroth, NOOOOOOONNNNN !!!!
> 
> *Activation du systme de dfense anti-Doroth*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwF40sYehOw


Mais il existe bien pire que Dorothe !!  ::aie:: 

La preuve :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd5NDk4SUqo"]Bernard Minet[/ame]

----------


## tchize_

Faut admettre, les paroles valent de l'or. En parlant de a  ::roll:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_qZoU1V_jQ"]Passe Partout      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Auteur

> Pas Doroth, NOOOOOOONNNNN !!!!
> 
> *Activation du systme de dfense anti-Doroth*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwF40sYehOw


J'ai cout jusqu'au bout (si, si) et... euh.....  ::aie::  comment dirai-je....

Laissez moi quelques jours pour trouver mes mots  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## RomainVALERI

Bon, OK, je ne voulais pas en arriver  ces extrmits, mais... vous ne m'en laissez pas le choix  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour contrebalancer la dose *massive* de niaiserie/kitsch/bide volontaire qui nous a t prsentement inflige, il est maintenant de mon devoir de compenser par cette injection salutaire de glauque/mystique/sarcastique qui,  l'instar du botox dans les chairs faciales mourantes des mamies cotedazuresques, va faire office de poison salutaire en provoquant ce que la mode mdiatique actuelle appellerait en toute servilit anglophilique "un stress test" (ouf !)

>>> et bim.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tsThurNcfM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tsThurNcfM[/ame]

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

En vrit je n'ai pas trs bien compris le principe du topic : c'est de mettre un chanson que l'on a en tte et que l'on aime pas ? Ou bien de dire ce qu'on coute en ce moment ?
Ou bien un peu des 2 peut-tre : perso je pencherai pour ce choix vu que le tout 1er post ne prcise rien.
En fait a n'a aucune importance ne rpondez pas je ne sais mme pas pourquoi j'ai pos la question.

En fait a marche aussi avec moi et mes questions non ?

On pourrait renommer le topic comme a : "la question de gizmo27 qui vous reste en tte".  ::P:

----------


## Elepole

J'avais prpar, au cas ou on rpondrai a Mikuru par encore plus de Doroth, la phase 2 du systme anti-Doroth, mais, j'ai dcid de pas vous l'inflig. (disons, qu'il y'a assez de chanson de 10 heures dans le topic, pas la peine d'en rajout  ::aie::  ).

J'avais aussi une chansons encore plus niais que Doroth, mais en japonais (pour chang), mais j'ai aussi dcid de vous pargn (temporairement).

Donc, pour ce post, je vais faire un saut dans les chose srieuse, les VRAI problmes de la vie:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJrmwbdDDuQ&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJrmwbdDDuQ&feature=related[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE11P7x_aqM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE11P7x_aqM[/ame]

PS: Gizmo, tu auras remarqu que chaqu'une de mes intervention dans ce topic on pour propos de le faire driv sur la question suivante: quelle chanson utilis pour troller les autres ?  ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

> En vrit je n'ai pas trs bien compris le principe du topic : c'est de mettre un chanson que l'on a en tte et que l'on aime pas ? Ou bien de dire ce qu'on coute en ce moment ?
> Ou bien un peu des 2 peut-tre : perso je pencherai pour ce choix vu que le tout 1er post ne prcise rien.
> En fait a n'a aucune importance ne rpondez pas je ne sais mme pas pourquoi j'ai pos la question.
> 
> En fait a marche aussi avec moi et mes questions non ?


Gizmo tu es dans la taverne donc on ne se pose pas de question  ::mrgreen::  Bon, il vrai que certains trouvent quand mme l'occasion de se poser des questions existentielles  ::aie::

----------


## messier79

Hasard de mes navigations, je tombe ce matin sur cette autre perle signee Dorothee :
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6szmm_dorothee-qu-il-est-bete_music"]Dailymotion - Dorothe, Qu'il est bte ! - une vido Musique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x6szmm@@AMEPARAM@@x6szmm[/ame]

Desole... (ou pas)

PS : Notez la beaute des costumes  ::):

----------


## Robin56

> Hasard de mes navigations, je tombe ce matin sur cette autre perle signee Dorothee :


Ouai, ouai, c'est toujours ce qu'on dit lorsqu'on tombe sur des choses tranges made in Youtube/Dailymotion  ::roll:: 
- C'est quoi le truc bizarre sur ton cran ?
- Non, non mais je vous assure c'est ... un problme de souris surement  ::whistle2:: 




> En vrit je n'ai pas trs bien compris le principe du topic


Ah ah essayer de trouver le principe d'un topic de la taverne, il a os !  ::P:

----------


## Invit

bonsoir,
 vrai dire en lisant le topic au dbut j'ai pens : "la/les chansons que vous coutez en ce moment" : mais aprs quand j'ai vu certaines chansons j'ai compris que c'tait du pur dlire.
Ceci tant dit j'aime l'lectro-swing (je sais que pour certains a peut paratre le genre de chanson barbante... En fait sans le savoir je n'tais pas hors-sujet en fait mdr).
C'est juste un "trip" comme on dit : j'aime voir les clips-montage d'extraits de Laurel et Hardy sous une musique de Parov Stelar.

Bon week-end et amusez-vous bien la musique de votre choix (et mme si a n'est pas de l'lectro-swing)

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Elepole

Il ... Il a os remettre du Doroth  ::cry:: 
Malgr toute ma bonne volont a mettre de la bonne musique ...
Bon, systme de dfense anti-Doroth phase 2:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY90dKxaev8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY90dKxaev8[/ame]

----------


## tchize_

Purin?

----------


## RomainVALERI

urin ?

----------


## Nako_lito

Il y a aussi l'incontournable Nyan Cat qui, une fois dans votre tte, ne vous lache plus pour les 20h a suivre :/

----------


## Elepole

> Il y a aussi l'incontournable Nyan Cat qui, une fois dans votre tte, ne vous lache plus pour les 20h a suivre :/


J'ai dj flooder le thread de nyan cat, incluant la version infini et la jazz nyan cat.

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e/#post5929429

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e/#post6121282

Bon, suffit avec les matou, j'ai trouv un truc, un vrai virus musical, j'arrive plus a m'en dbarrasse, et le pire c'est que c'est mignon tout plein  ::cry:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvzCmV3_12c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvzCmV3_12c[/ame]

----------


## messier79

Ah... Les Memes, je ne peux plus enlever la melodie du poireau tournant de ma tete depuis hier :
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wnE4vF9CQ4[/ame]

Et, parce que je suis sadique, je rajoute celle-ci. Quand il m'arrive de l'avoir en tete, il me faut, au minimum, une semaine pour m'en debarrasser :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1iIV7dxG8I"]Bioman : Bernard Minet      - YouTube[/ame]

Je suis sur qu'Elepole pourra nous trouver une contre-mesure  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

> *Activation du systme de dfense anti-Doroth*


Renforcement du systme de dfense anti-Dorothe...
Rayon laser BX4000...
Rayon laser BX6000...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy_S27_vy70[/ame]

----------


## messier79

Bon, un dernier et apres j'arrete avec ca :
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOYwaXattoc[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Des paroles inoubliables et une mlodie somptueuse...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTb6D7PRVUY[/ame]




(Mais bon, on pardonne  Michel Barouille qui a aussi fait la voix du gnrique FR de la bataille des plantes...)

----------


## Elepole

Sa me fout les jetons tout sa, nous faut une musique a la fois bonne, mais aussi qui nous redonneras notre honneur "d'homme", au dbut j'avais penser a la musique de Gurren Laggan, aucune musique n'est plus masculine que sa, mais voila, j'ai t invit a la beta de SWTOR et je joue un inquisiteur sith, donc:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bzWSJG93P8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bzWSJG93P8[/ame]

Que les tnbres soit avec vous, bon maintenant je retourne a ma conspiration pour voler le pouvoir a mon Dark Lord.

----------


## Invit

Je repense  la chanson de Dorothe : n'empche que Dorothe, tout comme Michel Polnareff, taient des prcurseurs des sites de rencontres comme Meetic.
Renversant quand on y pense non ?

----------


## pcaboche

> Je repense  la chanson de Dorothe : n'empche que Dorothe, tout comme Michel Polnareff, taient des prcurseurs des sites de rencontres comme Meetic.
> Renversant quand on y pense non ?


Pour paraphraser wikipedia : _"[Rfrence ncessaire]"_.  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, c'est quoi le rapport entre Dorothe, Polnareff et meetic ? Parce que l, je ne vois pas bien...  ::koi::

----------


## pseudocode

> Plus srieusement, c'est quoi le rapport entre Dorothe, Polnareff et meetic ? Parce que l, je ne vois pas bien...


 ::D: 




> Ne quittez pas, bureau du bonheur
> Nous recherchons sourire enjleur
> Toutes les donnes dans l'ordinateur
> Sont programmes





> Message lectrique quand elle m'lectronique 
> Je reois sur mon cran tout son roman 
> On s'approche en multi 
> Et je l'attire en duo 
> Aprs OK elle me code Marylou





> Envie dchanger sans limites et de faire de belles rencontres ? 
> Meetic met  votre disposition tous les outils ncessaires pour rencontrer des millions de clibataires hommes et femmes  travers l'Europe : chat, contact emails, annonces avec photos.

----------


## Elepole

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAlztMvvNkk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAlztMvvNkk[/ame]

----------


## Auteur

> Des paroles inoubliables et une mlodie somptueuse...


mme Kungfu Panda ou No dans Matrix ne fait pas mieux en matire d'acrobatie  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a7E6yyUNVo[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLxTEV5vpyg[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a7E6yyUNVo


C'est marrant, les premires mesures de "I should be so lucky", a m'a fait penser... ben  a:



Et Kylie Minogue, a m'a fait penser...  a :



Ah... les annes 80. Toute une poque !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Les 80's avec le trio de "compositeurs" Stock Aitken Waterman... 
Une autre couche :
Bros m'ont toujours fait rire tellement ils taient dj ringards.

----------


## messier79

Si vous l'avez loupee, la journee du 19 novembre etait la journee mondiale des toilettes. Et voici leur hymne :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPYO2nw4inM#!

Difficile de s'en debarrasser...

----------


## Elepole

mmmm, faudrait pas que ce topic meurt .... bon, aller, un ptit revive et sa devrait le faire:

----------


## pseudocode

> mmmm, faudrait pas que ce topic meurt ....


Pas de problme.  ::D:

----------


## bernard59139

Bonjour

si je tenais le gus qui m'a remis ceci en tte:

----------


## pcaboche

"Super Timor est encore plus fort, avec sa nouvelle formule..."

----------


## pcaboche

J'ai dcouvert une srie de vidos assez marrantes sur Youtube (par Toby Turner, alias Tobuscus).

Le principe : vous prenez une bande annonce (pour un film ou un jeu vido) et vous commentez ce qu'il se passe sur la vido (de manire "litrale", d'o le nom), le tout en chanson, videmment !

Certains commentaires sont vraiment trs drles, je trouve.

Voici certains de mes prfrs :

----------


## pseudocode

> On veut te voir sauter dans les fourrages
> La culotte entre les dents
> Belle des champs


 ::ave::

----------


## minnesota



----------


## Auteur

Et la scne qui va avec cette musique est fantastique galement ! 

Je crois que tu peux mettre toutes les musiques de Western signes Ennio Morricone  :;): 



@pcaboche : pour les clips galement tu as des "literal version". La chanson sur la mme musique que l'originale, dcrit ce qu'il se passe dans le clip.

----------


## buggen25

La chanson qui sortita jamais de ma tete, c'est ma prefere  ::oops::   ::ccool::  ::P:  :;):  :8-):  ::roll:: 



car tu sais que je resterais ta meilleure amie  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

> Et la scne qui va avec cette musique est fantastique galement !


Tout le film carrment, c'est le meilleur western du monde. En deuxime c'est plus discutable, mais moi je mets "deux croix pour un implacable", avec Alex.

----------


## pseudocode

> Tout le film carrment, c'est le meilleur western du monde. En deuxime c'est plus discutable, mais moi je mets "deux croix pour un implacable", avec Alex.


 ::nono:: 







> propos, j'ai trouv la morale de la fable que ton grand-pre racontait, celle du petit oiseau que la vache avait recouvert de merde pour le tenir au chaud et que le coyote a sorti et croqu. C'est la morale des temps nouveaux. Ceux qui te mettent dans la merde ne le font pas toujours pour ton malheur, et ceux qui t'en sortent ne le font pas toujours pour ton bonheur. Mais surtout ceci : *quand tu es dans la merde, tais-toi.*


 ::mouarf2::

----------


## minnesota

MDR  ::mouarf:: 
J'espre que t'es pas srieux. D'ailleurs, tu mets ce film en premire position ou en deuxime ??

----------


## pseudocode

> MDR 
> J'espre que t'es pas srieux. D'ailleurs, tu mets ce film en premire position ou en deuxime ??


Je n'aime pas trop les Western : y a de trs bonnes scnes (particulirement dans la trilogie de Sergio Leone) mais je trouve qu'il y a d'interminables longueurs entre ces bonnes scnes. Par contre, j'adore les musiques.  ::D: 

Bon aprs les cowboys, passons aux indiens !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOYN9qNXmAw#t=39s

----------


## minnesota

salut,

Ma musique du moment que j'ai galr  trouver, j'avais le refrain, mais pas le texte, j'ai d faire un script qui scrute la station de radio sur laquelle je l'avais entendu pour la trouver...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS6wfWu0JvA"]Lykke Li - I Follow Rivers (The Magician Remix)      - YouTube[/ame]

L'originale

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZYbEL06lEU"]Lykke Li - I Follow Rivers (Director: Tarik Saleh)      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## andry.aime

bababa babanana

----------


## Auteur

Petit article que j'ai lu aujourd'hui pourquoi une chanson nous reste-t-elle en tte ?

----------


## lper

> Petit article que j'ai lu aujourd'hui pourquoi une chanson nous reste-t-elle en tte ?


Les facteurs dclencheurs, a me rappelle mon ancien chef qui fredonnait cette chanson de Brassens  chaque fois qu'il croisait une collgue qui s'appelait Fernande. ::aie::

----------


## hackoofr



----------


## LooserBoy

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas particip.

Un collgue a une fcheuse manie de demander: "Dis-moi tout" et un autre balance avec son tlphone a:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRx5Tu60M20"]Pierre Perret - Le zizi[/ame]

Et en ajoutant ma touche, j'utilise a:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFOaknIw2y4"]Lara Fabian - Tout[/ame]

Tout... tout... tout est fini entre nous
J'ai... plus la force du tout... tout
D'y croire et d'espreeeeerrrrr


Mouhahahahahahaha...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## hackoofr

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBa5syMvJA0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBa5syMvJA0[/ame]

----------


## messier79

Ces temps ci, je passe quasiment tous les jours devant une pub avec ecrit "Ici et la", et, immanquablement, j'ai cet air dans la tete pour plusieurs heures/jours :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxQD_h11dCE"]CARLA RUTILI Messager Vronique Duo de l'ne : De ci de l      - YouTube[/ame]
C'est horrible...

----------


## messier79

Et alle, je regarde la derniere video du Joueur du Grenier et me voila avec cet air pour la fin de semaine...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUM54EAJJys"]LES TROIS MOUSQUETAIRES-gnrique      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> Et alle, je regarde la derniere video du Joueur du Grenier et me voila avec cet air pour la fin de semaine...


C'est marrant, t'as 17 minutes de Supercopter et ce qui te reste en tte, c'est le gnrique de fin..  ::koi:: 

Moi, dans la vido du JdG, ce qui me reste en tte c'est la version  4:56...  ::cry::   ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

dans la tte depuis 2 jours...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUFLr3le1jI#t=24s[/ame]

----------


## andry.aime

Il y a assez longtemps

----------


## messier79

Allez, dans le style retro, voici ce qui m'est tombe dessus aujourd'hui. Le rayon champignons des magasins, c'est super dangereux pour la sante mentale...  ::D:

----------


## messier79

C'est pas humain... Il devrait y avoir des lois pour interdire toute reference a certaines chansons sur le Net.
Ce matin, j'etais tranquilement en train de lire un article sur un webzine consacre aux mangas/animes, et paf, le drame : l'auteur place une reference a ca :



Du coup, moi, je pense a la chanson. Et avant de dire ouf, j'ai la melodie en tete. Bon, j'essaie une feinte en allant ecouter autre chose, mais c'est pas evident de se debarrasser de ca une fois que c'est imprime...
Maintenant, je souffre  ::(: 

Et du coup, je vais pourrir DVP avec cette chanson  ::P: 
Bonne journee quand meme.

----------


## Invit

> Du coup, moi, je pense a la chanson. Et avant de dire ouf, j'ai la melodie en tete. Bon, j'essaie une feinte en allant ecouter autre chose, mais c'est pas evident de se debarrasser de ca une fois que c'est imprime...
> Maintenant, je souffre


Une pense  tous les Jrme ns dans les annes 70...
- C'est quoi ton nom ?
- C'est Jrme.
- [Immanquablement] Oui, Jrome, c'est moi, non je n'ai pas chang...  ::cry::

----------


## messier79

Pourquoi crois-tu que je sois traumatise par cette chanson  ::D: 
Je suis de 79, mais j'en ai quand meme recu pas mal des comme ca...

----------


## Lyche

Vous parlez de C.Jrome, mais.. N'oubliez pas l'ternel...

----------


## pcaboche

> - C'est quoi ton nom ?
> - C'est Jrme.


Correction : maintenant on ne dit plus "C. Jrme", on dit "C'*tait* Jrme"...





> Vous parlez de C.Jrome, mais.. N'oubliez pas l'ternel...


Moi, Vanina, a me fait penser  un marque de serviettes hyginiques...

----------


## minnesota

::whistle::   ::langue2::

----------


## Obsidian

> La chanson qui me reste en tte : 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEhy-RXkNo0
> Et le fameux : "Rhum pomme pomme pomme"


Ah ben moi,  Rhum Pomme Pomme Pomme , a me fait plutt penser  a :







> pour moi, ca a ete "mon petit oiseau"... le jour ou l'episode de kaamelott est passe a la tv (donc ca remonte hein xD), j'ai eu l'air dans la tete pendant 6mois.... j'en pouvais plus


Apparemment, y a pas qu' toi qu'elle reste ! :-)

http://www.m6bonus.fr/videos-series-...ette-7244.html
http://www.m6bonus.fr/videos-series-...uste-7060.html



Sinon, il y a en deux qui m'ont pourri une aprs-midi chacune et je me suis paluch 22 pages pour voir si elles y taient dj. La rponse est non. Croyez-moi, avec a, vous en avez pour un bon moment :-)

----------


## messier79

Allez, je reviens vous pourrir les oreilles :

----------


## Lyche

> Allez, je reviens vous pourrir les oreilles :
> Mimi Cracra      - YouTube


naon ! vil que tu es, la traumatisme de mon enfance  ::calim2::

----------


## gretch

> LES TROIS MOUSQUETAIRES-gnrique


+1, a et le bal masqu...  eux deux ils m'ont occuper le cerveau pendant plusieurs mois mit bout  bout...

----------


## messier79

Allez, soyons dans le theme de la journee :

----------


## saymoneu

Amateur de chanson franaise? Voici un artiste qui n'a jamais russi  percer (on se demande pourquoi) mais dont la voix vous marquera certainement pour un bout de temps.  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

Je viens de retrouver une vritable petite perle (coutez les paroles) :

----------


## pseudocode

> Je viens de retrouver une vritable petite perle (coutez les paroles)


dans le mme genre...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbLPygija3s#t=22s

Tigne-ligne lign Fou-Tchou-Ou
S Tchouen et Ptchi-li Hang-K-Ou
Ping et Pong et Wing et Wong et Ho-ang Ho
Ou-Tchou-Tsinta- Ou-Tchou-Tsinta-
Et Sing et Pa-o Ting et Sou-Tch ou Pi-Fou!
Et toc, un point cest tout.

----------


## giragu03

Grce  Barsy  ::aie:: 
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2iip7_elmer-food-beat-daniela-clip_fun"]Elmer Food Beat - Daniela (clip) - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x2iip7@@AMEPARAM@@x2iip7[/ame]
Elmer Food Beat - Daniela...

----------


## pcaboche

Je me demande ce qui a bien pu me mettre cette musique dans la tte...

Si a se trouve, quelque part dans le monde, quelqu'un coute le mme morceau en boucle et avec le volume  fond...




 ::dehors::

----------


## redacteurweb

bonsoir 

partir un jour !!!avec cette chanson rien  faire!!

----------


## Obsidian

> Je me demande ce qui a bien pu me mettre cette musique dans la tte...
> 
> Si a se trouve, quelque part dans le monde, quelqu'un coute le mme morceau en boucle et avec le volume  fond...


:-)

Le problme, c'est que ce n'est pas encore assez loin de chez nous ! :-) (On rappelle la rfrence pour la postrit).

----------


## Rachel

dans la srie bide & musique :

----------


## Billette

Bonjour

Une qui me vient  l'esprit ds que mes enfants me rpondent "oui... je sais...."  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

Je suis tomb sur une petite perle l...

Enjoy!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

Je croyais que c'tait du katy perry mais non, merci rtlradio.lu pour le coup de pouce, 

Trop bien  ::ccool::

----------


## tchize_

tonn de ne pas l'avoir encore vue. Pourtant, elle semble en tte de pas mal de gens

----------


## shadowmoon

Je pense qu'elle a dj due tre mentionne (la flemme de me taper les 23 pages), mais quand jtais plus jeune, le gnrique de Bioman VF par B Minet me restait souvent dans la tte une semaine ou deux.

attention  vos tympans et  vos rtines:

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xexc6_generique-bioman-bernard-minet_news"]Generique Bioman, Bernard Minet - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xexc6@@AMEPARAM@@xexc6[/ame]

----------


## Lyche

> Je pense qu'elle a dj due tre mentionne (la flemme de me taper les 23 pages), mais quand jtais plus jeune, le gnrique de Bioman VF par B Minet me restait souvent dans la tte une semaine ou deux.
> 
> attention  vos tympans et  vos rtines:
> 
> Generique Bioman, Bernard Minet - Vido Dailymotion


OUF ! la seule vido du thread qui est punie par mon proxy !
\o/

----------


## tchize_

C'est  cause du Minet dans le titre -> considr comme site porno ?

----------


## tchize_

Je viens de dcouvrir et a me pourri les neurones

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcLNteez3c4"]PSY (ft. HYUNA) ?? ? ? ??? - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Gecko

> Je viens de dcouvrir et a me pourri les neurones


La version originale est pas mieux xd

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0"]PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (?????) M/V - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Torgar

+1 pour Gangnam Style ! Heyy sexy lady !!

Sinon j'ai aussi Kid Cudi et son Pursuit of happiness 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36zkP6HSLZw"]Project X -- official Soundtrack HQ/HD -- Kid Cudi - Pursuit of Happiness (Steve Aoki Remix) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

> La version originale est pas mieux xd


On dirait une version corenne de Helmut Fritz...

Je dis a  cause :
- du ton dcal
- du style vestimentaire ultra-kitsch
- de la musique techno
- de la mise en scne
- du thme abord (les jeunesses dores du quartier de Gangnam)

(oui, j'ai un dfaut : je dteste ne pas comprendre ce que j'coute, et donc j'ai cherch une traduction des paroles)

Quand je vois le clip, j'ai l'impression de regarder "a m'nerve" en Coren...  ::lol:: 




> Je viens de dcouvrir et a me pourri les neurone


Visiblement, a a l'air super connu vu le nombre de parodies qu'on trouve sur internet.

Les tats-Unis semblent particulirement touchs par le phnomne (au passage, j'adore comment on rsume la manire danser (@1:33) "my insight of this dance is: 'dress classy and dance cheesy' "  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: ) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZmkU5Pg1sw"]Surprise! Britney Learns 'Gangnam Style' from Psy! - YouTube[/ame]

Pour ma part, je l'ai dcouvert avec ce fil de discussion. Soit je vis dans une grotte, soit Singapour est pargn pour l'instant.

----------


## pseudocode

> Pour ma part, je l'ai dcouvert avec ce fil de discussion. Soit je vis dans une grotte, soit Singapour est pargn pour l'instant.


C'est dans le top 10 de grooveshark, ca doit donc tre connu par pas mal de monde. ^^

Pour ma part, le rythme lancinant et le flot me rappellent "it's like that" de RUN DMC. Question de gnration, je prsume.  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

> Pour ma part, le rythme lancinant et le flot me rappelle "it's like that" de RUN DMC. Question de gnration, je prsume.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit une question de gnration, vu que je connais aussi "It's like that" de RUN DMC. La preuve  :;):   ::P:  (oui, j'ai t oblig de rechercher dans les mandres de ce sujet  ::aie:: ) :




> Heureusement, de temps en temps, quelques publicitaires nous ressortent de bons classiques, comme dans une rcente pub pour une boisson gazeuse qui nous fait (re)dcouvrir un tub de Run-DMC de 1984 :
> 
> &#x202a;RUN-DMC vs. Jason Nevins - It's Like That&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
> 
> Je ne sais pas si a vous est dj arriv, quand votre patron vous demande quelque chose de techniquement irralisable ou compltement idiot, et qu'il vous demande pourquoi a ne marchera pas, de lui rpondre en chantant : "Don't ask me because I don't know why, but it's like that, and that's the way it is!". Mythique.


Et puis question rythme et flot des paroles, Helmut Fritz c'est pas bien nerveux non plus...  ::lol:: 

Donc je ne pense pas que ce soit une question de gnration. Je pense plutt que tes rfrences musicales sont surement plus slectives que les miennes (parce Helmut Fritz, comme rfrence musicale... comment dire...  ::lol:: )


*Edit:*

Vu en commentaire sur Youtube:

ヽ(゜∇゜)ノ﻿ Eeeeyyyy﻿ sexy laaaaaadyyyy
ヘ(￣ー￣ヘ) ﻿ Op
(ノ￣ー￣)ノ Op
(〜￣▽￣)〜 Op
〜(￣△￣〜)﻿﻿﻿ Op
(☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞ Oppa Gangnam﻿ Style

 ::lol::

----------


## Gecko

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Iz0WWkd-WQ"]NICE PEACE ???? - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

La chanson qui vous reste en tte, chaque lundi...

Et bonne semaine  tous.  ::ccool:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ett1aniadC0"]Jesse Garon C'est Lundi - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAM-Fep8sgU"]Benot - tourne toi[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

> tonn de ne pas l'avoir encore vue. Pourtant, elle semble en tte de pas mal de gens
> 
> Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe      - YouTube


oui, Melle Jepsen reste bien en tte  ::oops::

----------


## tchize_

> La chanson qui vous reste en tte, chaque lundi...
> 
> Et bonne semaine  tous.


Merci, j'ai la crve...  ::ouin::

----------


## messier79

Bon, je l'ai pour la journee...  ::D: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPNqub966Tw"]The Zombie Song -- Stephanie Mabey - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## minnesota

op Gangnam Style...

excellent... j'la trouvait trop bizarre au dbut, mais une fois qu'on sait la danser, c'est trop trop bien...  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

ah des fois il y a des petits carton comme a :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr-SqRWImmI"]MARINA AND THE DIAMONDS | OH NO! - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## LooserBoy

> PSY (ft. HYUNA) ?? ? ? ??? - YouTube


 ::salive::  N'empche, elle est mimi...

Mais cette chanson dans la tte... Horrib'  ::aie:: 

Ca y est, je les coute en boucle! Kill me!!!  ::calim2:: 

[EDIT]Ca y est, j'ai les oreilles qui saignent et les neurones en confiture... ::calim2:: [EDIT]

----------


## Lady

h regardez donc je viens de penser  vous en regardant google actu :

http://www.lefigaro.fr/musique/2012/...al-gratuit.php

----------


## minnesota

Merci pour l'info Lady, c'est dans 3 heures  ::aie:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORD4Vbc_Qwk"]PSY Concert at Seoul Plaza - YouTube[/ame]




> Le tube a t visionn prs de 360 millions de fois


C'est plus que "charlie bit me" a ?

----------


## messier79

Je sens que celle-la va rester  ::):

----------


## minnesota

Non, elle va pas rester vu qu'elle nest pas l'originale que voil  ::aie::

----------


## messier79

Honte sur moi. Je n'avais pas reconnu le theme...  ::oops::

----------


## pcaboche

> Non, elle va pas rester vu qu'elle nest pas l'originale que voil 
> 
> Pet Shop Boys - Go West - YouTube


Ou l'originale de l'originale que voil :  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

> Ou l'originale de l'originale que voil : [/url]


Rendons a Pachelbel ce qui lui appartient.  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

> Rendons a Pachelbel ce qui lui appartient.


Excellent !  ::ccool:: 

Le pire, c'est que certains osent encore parler de "cration musicale" et se rclament de "droits d'auteur"...  ::lol::

----------


## minnesota

C'est comme Chopin... tout bonnement hallucinant le nombre de musiques et chansons qui dcoulent de leurs oeuvres... 

Cela dit je trouve la version Pet Shop Boys plus originale que celle de Village People, surtout avec ses effets spciaux  ::mouarf:: 

EDIT:

Tient, a m'a rappel cette histoire de plagiat (vrai parce que Edward Maya l'avait officiellement reconnu) sur le carton "stereo love", (de 2009 dj  :8O: , j'ai l'impression que c'tait hier  ::aie:: ) souvenez-vous :




Bon, allez, le clip en entier, quand mme

----------


## messier79

Des fois, on est tranquille sur Internet et, au detour d'une conversation, on a le cerveau qui zappe sur ca :



Et plus tard :



Voila, voila. Je retourne bosser  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

> Et plus tard :
> Banga - en route pour l'aventure - YouTube
> 
> Voila, voila. Je retourne bosser


La pub de mon enfance qui restera  jamais grave dans ma mmoire.

Enjoy... _(abougdou flish... abougdou flash... )_

----------


## messier79

Ce matin, je me suis reveille avec ca :

----------


## andry.aime

En voil qui m'est revenue en tte

----------


## Auteur

Pourquoi cette musique s'appelle le "Galop Infernal d'Orphe aux Enfers" ?  ::aie:: 


J'ai repr une danseuse blonde a doit tre Rothen  ::D: , par contre je n'ai pas vu Lady  ::calim2:: 

Par contre il est clair que les danseuses ne portent pas de string lper  ::dehors:: 

[edit]
mince j'ai cru que l'on tait dans la discussion de Rothen  ::aie:: 
[/edit]

----------


## tourlourou

Pas vu dans les pages parcourues, alors je ne rsiste pas :

 trotte bien dans ta tte !

----------


## minnesota

Il y a quelque temps je vous avais parl de http://www.coucoucircus.org, et puis aussi d'un autre super site, mais je sais plus lequel  ::aie::  l je voudrais vous faire dcouvrir http://keygenmusic.org/ et un autre site pour l'coute en ligne directe qu'est http://keygenjukebox.com/ , bas sur le premier... depuis quelques mois dj j'ai tlcharg le pack complet... a cet instant je programme avec en musique de fond...

a r'appellera de bons souvenirs  certains...  ::P: 

Au passage, vous me direz votre prfr  ::mrgreen::

----------


## messier79

J'ai decouvert ca il y a qq mois et ca revient regulierement :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPNqub966Tw"]The Zombie Song -- Stephanie Mabey - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Lyche

question chanson de zombie, j'ai une tite prfrence pour celle la!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snb_rkKpIFw"]Re: Your Brains Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## messier79

Ai, j'ai les oreilles qui saignent...



Je l'ai en boucle depuis 30mn...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ai, j'ai les oreilles qui saignent


Un collgue a essayer de nous la faire couter pendant la pause repas, nous avons tenu 15 secondes avant de couper le son. Puis nous nous sommes dsintoxiquer avec des extraits des nocturnes de Chopin.

----------


## messier79

Rien que pour la choregraphie, la VO vaut le coup d'oeil  ::D:

----------


## tchize_

> Ai, j'ai les oreilles qui saignent...
> 
> Je l'ai en boucle depuis 30mn...


C'est officiel.

Je vous dteste monsieur  ::mouarf::

----------


## messier79

A votre service  ::):

----------


## pseudocode

> Ai, j'ai les oreilles qui saignent...
> 
> Je l'ai en boucle depuis 30mn...


Rhaa... Je vais l'avoir dans la tte tout l'aprs midi !!  ::marteau:: 


e il pulcino pio, e il pulcino pio, e il pulcino pio, e il pulcino pio, ...

----------


## Bibeleuh

> Ai, j'ai les oreilles qui saignent...
> PULCINO PIO - Le Poussin Piou - YouTube
> 
> Je l'ai en boucle depuis 30mn...


Je prfre la parodie  ::ccool:: 

Au boulot y&#039;a un patron - Parodie officielle du Poussin Piou - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xvhay2@@AMEPARAM@@xvhay2

----------


## pcaboche

> Je prfre la parodie 
> 
> Au boulot y'a un patron - Parodie officielle du Poussin Piou - Vido Dailymotion


Excellent !  ::bravo::   ::ccool:: 

90% de la chanson me rappelle trait pour trait mon ancien boulot (les 10% restants, c'est ce qui arrive  la fin au patron. Cependant je garde espoir : ils sont au sixime tage et le btiment est assez vieux...  ::twisted:: )

----------


## tchize_

C'est remont  mon esprit comme une lame de fond.

Il y aura vraiment des trucs que la gnration 80 va avoir du mal  justifier ....

----------


## pseudocode

> Il y aura vraiment des trucs que la gnration 80 va avoir du mal  justifier ....


gnration 90. Ca date de 1992, par le DJ qui officiait avec Benny B. (on reconnait le style "mais vous tes fous !?")


Non, les annes 80 c'tait beaucoup mieux...  ::aie:: 




I got a pocket full of quarters and I'm headed to the arcade
I don't have a lot of money but I'm bringing everything I made
I got a callous on my finger and my shoulder's hurting too
I'm gonna eat 'em all up just as soon as they turn blue
 'Cause I got Pac-Man fever, Pac-Man fever, ...

----------


## tchize_

> gnration 90. Ca date de 1992, par le DJ qui officiait avec Benny B. (on reconnait le style "mais vous tes fous !?")


Oui, donc la gnration 80 avait 12 ans, c'est elle qui coutait a  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

> Oui, donc la gnration 80 avait 12 ans, c'est elle qui coutait a


Tricheur...  ::P: 

A ce propos, les plus vieux (comme moi) auront reconnu la voix de Rigel dans la version franaise de Goldorak...

----------


## tchize_



----------


## pseudocode

Je contre avec un B52's

----------


## minnesota

je voulais contrer avec a 



a chante aprs la minute 30...

mais je n'en ferais rien 

ce qui tourne en boucle, aprs j'ai demand  la lune, c'est a

----------


## messier79

Voila. Je me suis fait parasiter le cerveau par cette autre discussion :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...e/#post7072888

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CHHsd46rcc"]Serge Gainsbourg Le Poinonneur des Lilas English subtitles - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## tchize_

J'ai sorti ma pelle magique, j'ai creus, creus et encore creus. Et je suis tomb sur a



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yYZa-70u_M"]Unicorns from Hell - YouTube[/ame]

Apprciez et me chiez pas un arc-en-ciel

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai sorti ma pelle magique, j'ai creus, creus et encore creus. Et je suis tomb sur a
> 
> 
> 
> Unicorns from Hell - YouTube
> 
> Apprciez et me chiez pas un arc-en-ciel


 ::cfou::

----------


## minnesota

coucou, 

elle passe sur virgin radio, j'avais pas souvenir de l'avoir entendu dans la compilation ou bande-son de drive, du coup je l'ai revu  ::mrgreen:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY"]Kavinsky - Nightcall (Drive Original Movie Soundtrack) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## MrBoo

Histoire de patienter un peu avant le retour de l't....
(H ouais, c'est tjs quand on est au plus loin de l't qu'il nous manque le plus...)

----------


## messier79

Des fois, on est tranquile, et une melodie qu'on n'a pas ecoutee depuis 20-25 se repointe :

----------


## pcaboche

> Des fois, on est tranquile, et une melodie qu'on n'a pas ecoutee depuis 20-25 se repointe :
> Pomme de reinette et pomme d'api - YouTube


Des fois, on est tranquille, on fait ses courses, tout a... mais bon, comme on est en Asie et comme c'est la saison, un peu partout on entend les chansons traditionelles pour clbrer le nouvel an chinois.

Du coup, a fait  peu prs un mois que j'ai "gong xi gong xi" (恭喜恭喜) dans la tte.

Ci-aprs, 2 versions :
- une version avec la traduction (en Anglais)
- une version avec une musique plus "moderne" (et avec les pinyin, comme a c'est plus simple pour apprendre les paroles ou faire un karaoke  ::aie:: )


新年快乐！ (bonne anne)

----------


## andry.aime

Dites, est-ce l'objectif de ce thread?

----------


## pcaboche

> Rendons a Pachelbel ce qui lui appartient.


Aujourd'hui je suis tomb sur une excellente vido de "Vsauce" et cela m'a fait pens  cette discussion sur Pachebel, les remix, tout a.

Au dbut c'est un petit peu long (la moiti de la vido explique qu'il y a en thorie un nombre fini, mais trs grand, de "chansons" possibles). Pass la moiti de la vido, cela devient plus intressant. Il explique pourquoi beaucoup de chansons se ressemblent et pourquoi l'tre humain a tendance a apprcier les mmes "motifs" (patterns) musicaux.

Donc si vous tes presss, vous pouver aller directement  la 6me minute (la partie qui nous intresse le plus) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAcjV60RnRw"]Will We Ever Run Out of New Music? - YouTube[/ame]

Par ailleurs, les liens fournis dans la description de la vido sont trs intressants, notamment :

- Axis of Awesome 4 Chords (avec le fameux canon de Pachelbel) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOlDewpCfZQ"]The Axis of Awesome: 4 Chords Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

- Everything is a Remix
http://everythingisaremix.info/watch-the-series/

- Sounds Just Like
http://soundsjustlike.com/

etc.

----------


## minnesota

couCOOUUUU ... 

Non seulement a dort (conf date avant dernier message) et en plus a chambre pas mal pendant les vacances, hein ceux et celles qui y sont et ceux et celles qui partent... bande de  ::salo::  et (euh non je mets pas la version au fminin, a sonnerait pas pareil  ::aie:: )... 


Alors je poste ici, dj en guise de pr-rponse et parce que le contenu de certains messages et les quelques superbes cartes postales numriques sur fondu de maillot de bain fendu (je vous laisse vous tordre l'esprit  ::mouarf:: ), les autres sont bien aussi  ::pastaper::  ont directement tilt en "_ni  vendre ni  louer_" et mon passage prfr "_les vacances  la mer, c'est super_"... Mais j'ai pas trouv la version avec les mmes et la maitresse, elle est terrible, ni mme celle pour grands grands grands enfants, tout aussi excellente.



Hein si jamais y'a une petite squence qui traine sur youtube.



Je rponds au fur et  mesure  ::pastaper::  sinon je suis en vacances vendredi, tiens dans ta gueule  ::P:  mais je parts pas, tiens dans ma gueule  ::cry:: ... mais si c'est dans le mme registre quand je partirais ce sera trou bleu, troubleux? seuls nos plongeurs comprendront  :;): , tiens bouclier  ::D: ... 

Allez, tch tout le monde...  :;):

----------


## minnesota

Ah oui, tant que j'y suis, j'ai pas eu l'occasion de parler de *Berserk*, la trilogie, *un truc de malade*.
avec une petite musique qui va avec, tout bonnement extra...
vivement la suite, j'ai accroch grave...

----------


## tchize_

J'ai eu l'occasion de voir le premier pisode sur grand cran au BIFFF en avril. C'est du Berserk: De la violence et du sexe sans retenue  ::mouarf::

----------


## pseudocode

Back to the 80's, avec la musique utilise dans la dernire pub Chanel (entre autre).




 ::P:

----------


## pcaboche

> Back to the 80's, avec la musique utilise dans la dernire pub Chanel (entre autre).


a c'est pas sympa ! Tu me donnes envie de rejouer  GTA Vice City!!!!!  ::cry:: 


Juste pour donner une ide, voici un tout petit extrait de la B.O. de ce magnifique jeu :




Blondie - Atomic (dj cit)

Nena - 99 luftballons (dj cit)







Et bien d'autres encore !!! ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_T...ity_soundtrack )

----------


## minnesota

> J'ai eu l'occasion de voir le premier pisode sur grand cran au BIFFF en avril. C'est du Berserk: De la violence et du sexe sans retenue


De la violence, a, a manque pas, c'est sr. Quand j'avais vue le 1, y'avait pas encore ce que tu traites en deuxime point, a m'avait fait pens  un genre de mlange Bleach et Hokuto no Ken (Ken le survivant) alors je l'ai conseill  un mme de 12 ans fan de Manga (One Peace et plein de trucs que je connais pas). Mais quand j'ai vu le 2 et le 3 (la version DVD non censure, interdite au moins de 18 ans [ savoir que la version censure du cinma tait interdite au moins de 16]) revirements de bord, faut surtout pas regarder la suite (pourquoi ? Euh dans le 2  la fin ils coupent des enfants, y'a du sang partout et dans le 3 ils les mangent). a avait march, ouf. 

De souvenir, le seul film que j'ai vue et qui tait interdit au moins de 16 au cinma c'tait Doom, et y'avait pas de quoi fouett un chat, ah si, y'avait aussi South Park, je l'ai oubli celui-l... Par contre l avec Bersek, c'est violent... mais aussi plein de posie... 

Spoiler :  ::mouarf:: 

Guts : je ne pense pas pouvoir me passer de toi
Casca : idiot
Guts : j'ai besoin de le faire au moins un miller de fois, et certainement plus 
Casca : idiot
Guts : Arretes de me trait d'idiot, j'ai des sentiments 

et c'est vraiment qu' la fin qu'on mesure la toute grandeur de son Amour, avec un grand grand A. 

*Une claque ce film, un bijoux.*




> a c'est pas sympa ! Tu me donnes envie de rejouer  GTA Vice City!!!!!


A tout cass, j'ai du jouer 5 minutes  Vice City, j'ai tout de suite lch quand j'ai vu que le gars marchait comme un pingouin, le problme c'est que j'avais jou  San Andreas avant (mon premier GTA), vu entre autres ta remarque, il semblerait que je sois pass  ct de quelque chose...

----------


## pcaboche

> A tout cass, j'ai du jouer 5 minutes  Vice City, j'ai tout de suite lch quand j'ai vu que le gars marchait comme un pingouin, le problme c'est que j'avais jou  San Andreas avant (mon premier GTA), vu entre autres ta remarque, il semblerait que je sois pass  ct de quelque chose...


Je les ai faits dans l'ordre, donc quand tu passes d'une dmarche de gorille constip ( ::oops:: )  une dmarche de "pingouin", a fait sacre une amlioration...

Et oui, je confirme, tu es pass  ct de quelque chose ! Si on met de ct toutes les volutions techniques de la srie, Vice City est sans doute l'pisode GTA que j'ai prfr. Un peu court, mais tellement bon !

Et au risque de me rpter, la B.O. est absolument norme ! (quand t'y joues, c'est pas juste une musique qui te reste en tte, mais carrment toute une playlist !)


Aprs, quand tu passes  San Andreas, tu le trouves certes techniquement mieux fait et extrmement vaste, mais aussi un peu vide. Et j'ai t trs du par la B.O., pas assez varie (maijoritairement du Rap. Je sais que c'est pour coller  l'histoire, mais c'tait un peu trop  mon got...).

----------


## minnesota

San Andreas j'avais bien aimer au dbut, c'tait un genre nouveau pour moi, mais au bout d'un moment a devenait lassant, et je crois d'ailleurs que j'ai mme pas tait jusqu' dbloquer toutes les villes... Sinon en retrogaming y'a bien un jeu qui me botte bien, c'est Unreal... c'est pas le mme genre, et c'est surtout une perle qui tait en avance sur son temps...

----------


## pcaboche

> San Andreas j'avais bien aimer au dbut, c'tait un genre nouveau pour moi, mais au bout d'un moment a devenait lassant, et je crois d'ailleurs que j'ai mme pas tait jusqu' dbloquer toutes les villes... Sinon en retrogaming y'a bien un jeu qui me botte bien, c'est Unreal... c'est pas le mme genre, et c'est surtout une perle qui tait en avance sur son temps...


L, on dvie un peu... Histoire de rester dans le thme du sujet original, voici l'intro de "GTA: Liberty City stories" sur PSP.

 ce jour, c'est mon intro prfre pour un GTA. Tellement prennante qu'il m'arrivait de relancer le jeu juste histoire de la rcouter...  ::lol:: 




Voil, maintenant pour rpondre  ton message : GTA San Andreas n'est pas vraiment mon GTA prfr. Il a plu aux fans parce qu'il est vaste, mais je conseillerait de commencer par un autre. J'ai dj parl de Vice City. GTA III est trs bien. Mme si sa ralisation parat date (encore plus que VC), il ne faut pas oublier que ce jeu a pos les bases d'un genre  part entire et contient de trs bonnes ides de mise en scne.

Je comprends que tu ais pu te lasser de SA. Je les ai faits dans l'ordre de parution (comme a, a permet de voir l'volution de la srie et de l'apprcire encore plus).

Puisque c'est un sujet de musique, il est  noter que (certainement pour des raisons de cot) la B.O. de GTA III contient relativement peu de labels connus, contrairement  VC (sa suite directe) qui est devenu un jeu culte en partie pour son ambiance et sa B.O. trs riche en tubes des annes 80.

Concernant Unreal, j'ai uniquement jou  Unreal Tournament, qui est excellent pour l'poque.

Si on commence  parler retro-gaming, on n'est pas sortis... Il m'arrive en effet de ressortir des vieux jeux par pure nostalgie ou par simple curiosit... (et de me dire : "les jeux vido, c'tait mieux avaaaaant..."  ::aie:: )

Donc si tu veux parler rtro-gaming (ou gaming tout court) dans ce fil, il faut imprativement parler de la B.O. du jeu en question (normalement tu devrais trouver assez facilement sur Youtube). Ok ?  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

*ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!*  ::fou:: 

Oui, en plus d'avoir une scne d'intro cultissime (enfin, surtout pour ses erreurs de traduction) Zero Wing (sur Megadrive/Genesis) a des musiques assez sympas :

----------


## pcaboche

Mais bon, question musique prennante dans un jeu vido, je crois que rien ne bat ce bon vieux Toejam and Earl, sorti en 1991 sur Megadrive... Jammin'!  :8-):

----------


## minnesota

Pfiou, tu t'es bien fait plaisir l   ::mrgreen:: 

sinon, oui, tu as raison, je vais rparer cet oubli pour Unreal...




Je regarderai prochainement si j'ai encore Vice City  :;): 

Sinon sache que Unreal est toujours produit et que tu peux trouver toute la saga ainsi que la B.O. dans un pack nomm *Unreal Anthology* qui coute une dizaine d'euros.



La jaquette en dtail

----------


## pseudocode

Ah, bah si on a le droit aux (trs vieux) jeux avec une musique qui reste dans la tte...




(version remixe)  ::arrow::  http://www.amigaremix.com/listen/151...20Shaolin).mp3

 ::wink::

----------


## minnesota

Le clip est pas terrible, mais la musique elle ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvs6Mq7GOWs"]Muttonheads - Snow White (Alive) ft. Eden Martin - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## LooserBoy

> Celle la est pas mal non plus du style ca sort pas de la tte
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcrcx1abm2M


Pinaise, j'ai retrouv  quoi a me faisait penser...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2wtIIT9hMU"]Holly Dolly - Dolly song[/ame]

[EDIT]Je me fais des piqres de rappel de temps en temps en parcourant le fil depuis le dbut...  ::aie:: [/EDIT]
[EDIT2]J'ai trouv celle de rayek en version 1h [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDAK3ZQ-87o"]Levan polka 1h[/ame][/EDIT2]
[EDIT3]J'ai trouv une utilit  cette version d'une heure: la dcrbration!
Idal pour ne pas penser  certains soucis qui prennent la tte![/EDIT3]

----------


## minnesota

Avant que le monde ne s'intresse a la chanson originale, c'est l'animation flash "la chanson du poireau" qui a fait le buzz en 2006...

Aprs on a la revanche du poireau... mais a c'est une autre histoire  ::aie:: 

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12hzl_la-revanche-du-poireau-loituma-tras_creation"]La revanche du poireau - Loituma trash - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x12hzl@@AMEPARAM@@x12hzl[/ame]

----------


## minnesota

Alors l un morceau que j'ai redcouvert dans un pisode de "life on mars (uk)", une magnifique srie au passage, et qui sur l'instant a suscit une vive motionne en moi, comme s'il tait inscrit en mon tre... (pour la petite anecdote, il s'agit du gnrique de fin de l'pisode 7 de la saison 1, aprs a je me suis gour, au lieu de voir l'pisode 8 de la saison 1 j'ai vu le 8 de la 2me et dernire saison, c'est  dire le ending  ::cry:: )

Une rapide recherche m'a men vers le mythique Sinnerman, magistralement interprt par Nina Simone, c'est tout simplement transcendantal :

les paroles et une traduction -> http://www.universound.ca/fr/chanson/3542/

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5tqxd_nina-simone-sinnerman_music"]Nina Simone - Sinnerman - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x5tqxd@@AMEPARAM@@x5tqxd[/ame]

----------


## shadowmoon

Je l'ai dans le tte depuis que j'ai regard l'pisode de Kaamelott qui la mentionne :

----------


## pcaboche

> Je l'ai dans le tte depuis que j'ai regard l'pisode de Kaamelott qui la mentionne :
> 
>  la volette - YouTube


REPOOOOOOST !!!

(quoi ? T'as pas lu les 518 posts de ce fil avant de poster ?  ::aie:: )

En effet, au 02/11/2011, on peut lire:




> pour moi, ca a ete "mon petit oiseau"... le jour ou l'episode de kaamelott est passe a la tv (donc ca remonte hein xD), j'ai eu l'air dans la tete pendant 6mois.... j'en pouvais plus





> Il n'y avait qu' demander 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfOuvP5NUDM

----------


## minnesota

un peu de "zik" qui rveille, a dore ici  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> un peu de "zik" qui rveille, a dore ici


T'as raison, faut rveiller tout a...

----------


## pcaboche

Comme ce sont les 50 ans du Docteur...

----------


## minnesota

Je vous ai dj parl de Marina il me semble ? Voici une autre de ses chansons, certes, pas nouvelle, mais que je me complais  couter assez rgulirement en ce moment. D'ailleurs,  ce propos, cette chanson je ne l'ai pas trouv terrible lorsque j'avais compos mon album, et l bizarrement, je me la passe en boucle. Bizarre non ?

----------


## minnesota

Trop bon...

----------


## illight

> Ah, bah si on a le droit aux (trs vieux) jeux avec une musique qui reste dans la tte...


ne pouvant pas mettre de lien vers Youtube, je vous en parle juste comme a, mais je trouve que les 3 musiques de Tetris (de la version gameBoy) taient aussi sacrment bourrage de crne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

> ne pouvant pas mettre de lien vers Youtube, je vous en parle juste comme a, mais je trouve que les 3 musiques de Tetris (de la version gameBoy) taient aussi sacrment bourrage de crne


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmCCQxVBfyM"]Original Tetris theme (Tetris Soundtrack) - YouTube[/ame]

+ un peu d'histoire

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZK0WeyGkbQ"]Tetris en 03:29 #88mph 17 - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## pcaboche

J'ai trouv des trucs sympas  propos de Tetris.

Tout d'abord, un remix de la musique de Tetris qui raconte "L'histoire complte de l'Union Sovitique". J'aime bien :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWTFG3J1CP8"]Complete History Of The Soviet Union, Arranged To The Melody Of Tetris - YouTube[/ame]


Et aujourd'hui, j'ai appris que Steve Wozniak est un grand fan de Tetris !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8pgsfLRZzA"]Watch Steve Wozniak Dominate Tetris - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## minnesota

Coucou la camaraderie...

Comme la musique fait partie intgrante de notre vie, je ne pouvais vous quitter sans une dernire contribution musicale.

C'est ainsi qu'aprs avoir vu rcemment en VO "Romo et Juliette", l'adaptation cinmatographique de 1968 de Franco Zeffirelli, que je vous laisse avec cette magnifique et grandiose composition de Nino Rota, "A Time for us".

Je vous souhaite plein de russite dans votre vie de tous les jours. Bonne continuation  toutes et  tous...

----------

